# There must be a shit load of atheists in America.



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

Turn on the tv.... And you'll see many shows that make fun of religions.... Yet atheists always complain about the harassment churches cause by interfering with atheists daily lives.. Then they make fun of religious people and interfere with religious people's day.... Hypocrites. 

Correct me if I'm wrong. I like being wrong, it means I learned something new.


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

its hard, not to make fun of religious people.


they also fuck with people´s daily lives and try to get control over it (in the name of god and whatever supposedly he´s awfully concerned about at the moment..) (bitch bitch bitch, preach preach preach)

so, yes, its awfully hard, not to complain about that


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

Atheists can ignore the religious people just like many religious people ignore the hate they recieve. I'm just saying atheists need to stop acting so damn innocent. they act like it's hard to be atheist....


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

no its not, its hard to be around religious people


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

this couple came to my door the other day.

basically they said "believe in this book or go to hell"

and told me i was an idiot for refusing


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 1, 2011)

sso said:


> this couple came to my door the other day.
> 
> basically they said "believe in this book or go to hell"
> 
> and told me i was an idiot for refusing


They called you an idiot? damn hypocrites.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

sso said:


> this couple came to my door the other day.
> 
> basically they said "believe in this book or go to hell"
> 
> and told me i was an idiot for refusing


It's cool because that couple has already been insulted....
[video=youtube;rzcsAu5XR50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzcsAu5XR50[/video]

Although, they are wrong on calling you an idiot.


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> They called you an idiot? damn hypocrites.


it was especially funny, cause i was preaching to them about love and acceptance and they were preaching to me about fearing god


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

sso said:


> no its not, its hard to be around religious people


vice versa too, .


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

sso said:


> it was especially funny, cause i was preaching to them about love and acceptance and they were preaching to me about fearing god


I fail to see how that's funny. That's rather sad....


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

people that believe in something other than the physical and find comfort in that.

ive got not problem with that

people going around saying "believe in this book and fear the being thats described as god in it, or burn in hell!"

yeah.

thats annoying

when that sorta people get into power

thats terrifying.

and once you read the bible, you go.

wow, these people must be retarded.

and then they get into power and you remember some of the passages in the bible and you go

oh shit, we are all fucked.



maybe there was a jesus and maybe he preached of love

but that message has kind of become

"love one another OR GOD WILL FUCKING BURN YA" ("donations will be accepted when you leave")


----------



## pooper (Dec 1, 2011)

in the US religion is thrust apon the public unrentleslly so its all we have left is to make fun of it.

all i know is you an skip me with all that jesus stuff.... in my eyes most of religion today is just a nother source of income for the ppl promoting it.

please dnt take offense to my opinion... its just that "an opinion".

 poop


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

income for some and pacifier for the rest.


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

weird pacifier though , 

evil god too


----------



## pooper (Dec 1, 2011)

sso said:


> this couple came to my door the other day.
> 
> basically they said "believe in this book or go to hell"
> 
> and told me i was an idiot for refusing


i like to answer those knocks at the door but ass naked just to see their faces


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

dude i know invited them in for drinks and a porno 

me,i just start talking about lots of alternative stuff for them to believe in, dont really give a fuck whether or not they believe.im basically just being nice till they leave 

luckily , unlike some other places, the total nutsos are nowhere near power around these parts.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 1, 2011)

You don't see people going around door to door in suits when its 134 degrees out side saying " have you heard the word of the scientists?" 
So what the hell gives them the right to come to my door when im trying to eat dinner and try to force their religion on me... RUDEEEEE.....


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

sso said:


> people that believe in something other than the physical and find comfort in that.
> 
> ive got not problem with that
> 
> ...


 So you're saying religious people must be retarded? Nice....

Keep in mind you're not mentally superior to religious people. There's many religious people that can compare their intelligence with yours (and mine) and make your (and my) intelligence seem like complete shit.

Yes, those new Christians have changed the bible. I wonder if that's a good or bad thing....


And many people don't follow religion for comfort. There's a shit load of religions that provide no comfort, yet holds followers.

Why do atheists let religious people bitch slap them out of power? Why don't you atheists rise up and take the power? Seems like some weak people to be controlled by the same book(s) religious people follow.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> You don't see people going around door to door in suits when its 134 degrees out side saying " have you heard the word of the scientists?"
> So what the hell gives them the right to come to my door when im trying to eat dinner and try to force their religion on me... RUDEEEEE.....


They do that in school.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

sso said:


> weird pacifier though ,
> 
> evil god too


Evil god? What religion are you speaking of?


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> So you're saying religious people must be retarded? Nice....*its a bit of an insult to mentally challenged people yes, they are generally nice and harmless*
> 
> Keep in mind you're not mentally superior to religious people *thats a matter of an opinion *. There's many religious people that can compare their intelligence with yours (and mine)*havent seen Any yet, but ok* and make your (and my) intelligence seem like complete shit.*yes, i have spoken to lots of religious people and seen them online and no, i dont agree with you, i agree that some of them are semi intelligent.*
> 
> ...


*well, the majority of the people are, well, the common clay, you know, morons  easily , easily swayed by emotional "logic" and arguments, or whatnot carrot is waved at them *



stealthman08 said:


> Evil god? What religion are you speaking of?


*eh, the one that says do as i say (but not do) or i will spank you! (burn you)

?

actually pretty much similar to Baal, (the lord, it means that)

except there they just skipped ahead to the burning sometimes here  (not just clip off toes to get people to Renounce their sinful ways (cause the body doesnt matter, its all about heaven, right? )


..

though actually, ive never read about a "god" that didnt seem Idiotic to the Nth degree, in at least some way..*


----------



## stelthy (Dec 1, 2011)

All Gods etc are fake, So is Religion.. and people who do believe in all that BS are weak minded lost souls.. What a waste of time and effort. Fuck the Church, Mosques, and other cult obsessing, mislead saps! 
The way I look at it is : Back in the day.. people didn't have TV or Video Games, Sports Centres or lap-Dance Clubs.. but they had "GODS" people who were considered pure and intelligent, and people who could advise others in a path to righteousness.. Cave men were said to do simerlar things like telling story's to either scare or motivate individuals into doing "Good Work" and not "Evil" ...

The thing is we do have alot of better things to be doing with our time now.. Most normal people know the difference between right and wrong...and the ones that dont: I'am sure Religion wont save them !! Schools and Colleges are the way to teach people to be curtius, and how to conform in society.. All this Religious shit is just an OLD OLD OLD O-L-D SKOOL method of teaching people the supposed right way to live their lives..

The Bible itself does have its fair share of positive attributes.. But to milk everything for thousands and thousands of years is just retarded. And to believe that these "Gods" are still alive and haunting the living with their pre-historic BS Guide to Life is in its self insane..

Surely most educated people cant be this dumb/naive... But they are..!! What losers ?!! And the most retarded thing is that all this fake Religious Bull-shit is the reason for most of today Wars.. etc.. (along with politics, Oil,Money, Greed and power) .... A fucking ancient battle of authors.

I have no time for this in my life and am amazed I have managed to write all this at all...(in-hales hard on Bong) ......(ex-hales) phew... anyhow... - STELTHY


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

ok this is pretty typical "god" stuff from the bible

god

"people behave, no one shall kill another"

then people get angry at someone and accidentally kill someone and god curses that one for eternity (eternal curse kinda makes death looks inviting)

then the people misbehave more (barely more than monkeys really so not surprising)

and kill more people

so god kills the lot but 2-3, or something like that.

dont think even the people were killing anyone in some cases, but there god went and killed them all .

"do as i say, not what i do" lol

god seems very "human" most of the time in the bible

Very very very very difficult to believe anything else than "god" is just a fictional character some huckster scam artist made up to fleece people.


----------



## pooper (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> So you're saying religious people must be retarded? Nice....
> 
> Keep in mind you're not mentally superior to religious people. There's many religious people that can compare their intelligence with yours (and mine) and make your (and my) intelligence seem like complete shit.
> 
> ...


go to church you wussy


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> They do that in school.


 Well how we gonna tell kids that Santa clause and the tooth fair is fake but god is real?
It about time we tell them the truth and school when kids are young i would also say is the best time.


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

stelthy said:


> All Gods etc are fake, So is Religion.. and people who do believe in all that BS are weak minded lost souls.. What a waste of time and effort. Fuck the Church, Mosques, and other cult obsessing, mislead saps!
> The way I look at it is : Back in the day..* people didn't have TV or Video Games, Sports Centres or lap-Dance Clubs.. but they had "GODS" people who were considered pure and intelligent, a*nd people who could advise others in a path to righteousness.. Cave men were said to do simerlar things like telling story's to either scare or motivate individuals into doing "Good Work" and not "Evil" ...
> 
> The thing is we do have alot of better things to be doing with our time now.. Most normal people know the difference between right and wrong...and the ones that dont: I'am sure Religion wont save them !! Schools and Colleges are the way to teach people to be curtius, and how to conform in society.. All this Religious shit is just an OLD OLD OLD O-L-D SKOOL method of teaching people the supposed right way to live their lives..
> ...


*id have to agree, in fact, its amazing, how many of the old accounts of gods, do in fact resemble a plain old Soap Opera.

particularily the greek one´s

(the christian kid comes of more like a study on psychopathic 3 year olds with too much power (kinda of a weird soap, but im sure its entertaining (From a great distance) (fail hebrews! one of the suckiest god of all times actually, very boring.*


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Well how we gonna tell kids that Santa clause and the tooth fair is fake but god is real?
> It about time we tell them the truth and school when kids are young i would also say is the best time.


Who said to tell kids god is real? I know I didn't.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

sso said:


> *well, the majority of the people are, well, the common clay, you know, morons  easily , easily swayed by emotional "logic" and arguments, or whatnot carrot is waved at them *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you're such a dick head. Close minded fool.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

pooper said:


> go to church you wussy


Why would I go to church?


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Why would I go to church?


 Ahh see you're finally getting it  Gold star for you.


----------



## Grumpy' (Dec 1, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> You don't see people going around door to door in suits when its 134 degrees out side saying " have you heard the word of the scientists?"
> So what the hell gives them the right to come to my door when im trying to eat dinner and try to force their religion on me... RUDEEEEE.....


 I really like this one, as I go through it constantly. I even have a no solicitation sign on my door, the ring my bell anyways. I answer and rest my hand next to the sign, mockingly pointing at it. As soon as the reference their "god" I stop them right there, tell them "Read the sign" , inform them that we are a no solicitation community and slam the door.


----------



## CEEJR (Dec 1, 2011)

Grumpy' said:


> I really like this one, as I go through it constantly. I even have a no solicitation sign on my door, the ring my bell anyways. I answer and rest my hand next to the sign, mockingly pointing at it. As soon as the reference their "god" I stop them right there, tell them "Read the sign" , inform them that we are a no solicitation community and slam the door.


Sign on my door
"Religious solicitors will be shot"


----------



## Doer (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Atheists can ignore the religious people just like many religious people ignore the hate they recieve. I'm just saying atheists need to stop acting so damn innocent. they act like it's hard to be atheist....


Debate if or not there is God based on the belief of folks? In that way those that are convienced of NO
are the same to me as those that say YES.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

So just cause you think its funny makes you better then them?


You are an idiot!





sso said:


> it was especially funny, cause i was preaching to them about love and acceptance and they were preaching to me about fearing god


----------



## Jack Harer (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Atheists can ignore the religious people just like many religious people ignore the hate they recieve. I'm just saying atheists need to stop acting so damn innocent. they act like it's hard to be atheist....





sso said:


> no its not, its hard to be around religious people





sso said:


> it was especially funny, cause i was preaching to them about love and acceptance and they were preaching to me about fearing god


It's not so much that atheists force their views on the Christians/Muslims/Hindus (or whatever flavor you choose), it's the religious zealots that are forcing their views on others. And as was stated previously, when they get in a position of power, then it gets really scary. You cannot legislate or dictate morality, aside from a few "universal" truths.
Perfect example would be Anita Bryant or Jerry Falwell. They were extremely outspoken, so much so that someone in a foreign country would think that they spoke for the majority of the US citizens. But the "Moral Majority" was neither.
Modern day Christianity is not so much about the love of one another, more like intolerance of others that do not conform to their particular flavor of Christian ethic. Even amongst the Christians there is division and intolerance.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;yz5T1EEo8ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz5T1EEo8ws[/video]


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 1, 2011)

So if we think religious people are fucking retarded, how is that insulting them? If I thought the boogeyman.existed and you thought I.was rediculously wrong, it wouldntt be an insult as much.as a recognition of the truth.

You religious people are the biggest bunch of whiners, nothing will ever be enough for you to quit.crying persecution...ever.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 1, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> So if we think people are fucking retarded, how is that insulting them?


...problem solved.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> They do that in school.


When, where, how? I am not aware of even one clear incident. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2011)

CEEJR said:


> Sign on my door
> "Religious solicitors will be shot"


"Religious solicitors will be messily sacrificed to Zool." cn


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 1, 2011)

How about " religious soliciters will be tied up, brought to my basement, and forced to watch "religulous" similar to clockwork orange style"


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 1, 2011)

I think part of the problem here lies in semantic differences. Just because you FEEL insulted doesnt always mean that someone insulted you. For me to think, "that guys a fucking idiot" or even tell my friend that, I never actually insulted the person I think is an idiot. Now, if I go to him an say, "you.re a fuckin idiot" then thats an insult. The tv shows that talk with us and dislike chriatianity, like family guy,.could be considered OUR friends. You guys can have the 700 club and all the other nutty shows can be your friends. Anything communicated between pat robertson and you, or peter griffin and me shouldnt be considered a direct insult to you. Sure, its IMPOLITE , but come on man...quit your crying


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

you mad bro?





suTraGrow said:


> You don't see people going around door to door in suits when its 134 degrees out side saying " have you heard the word of the scientists?"
> So what the hell gives them the right to come to my door when im trying to eat dinner and try to force their religion on me... RUDEEEEE.....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 1, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> I think part of the problem here lies in semantic differences. Just because you FEEL insulted doesnt always mean that someone insulted you. For me to think, "that guys a fucking idiot" or even tell my friend that, I never actually insulted the person I think is an idiot. Now, if I go to him an say, "you.re a fuckin idiot" then thats an insult. The tv shows that talk with us and dislike chriatianity, like family guy,.could be considered OUR friends. You guys can have the 700 club and all the other nutty shows can be your friends. Anything communicated between pat robertson and you, or peter griffin and me shouldnt be considered a direct insult to you. Sure, its IMPOLITE , but come on man...quit your crying


...I'm not owning the 'crying man' part of your post, I'm reply to the rest of it.

...when was the time a person walked up to you, told you that you were a fckn idiot, gave you a bible - and walked on their 'merry' way?


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

then, according to your logic, then why do you atheists keep accusing believers as being the same people that caused the inquisition or those retards you all see on tv and say, "oh, all believers are like that"!

c'mon, man, you quit your crying 





Filthy Phil said:


> I think part of the problem here lies in semantic differences. Just because you FEEL insulted doesnt always mean that someone insulted you. For me to think, "that guys a fucking idiot" or even tell my friend that, I never actually insulted the person I think is an idiot. Now, if I go to him an say, "you.re a fuckin idiot" then thats an insult. The tv shows that talk with us and dislike chriatianity, like family guy,.could be considered OUR friends. You guys can have the 700 club and all the other nutty shows can be your friends. Anything communicated between pat robertson and you, or peter griffin and me shouldnt be considered a direct insult to you. Sure, its IMPOLITE , but come on man...quit your crying


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Turn on the tv.... And you'll see many shows that make fun of religions.... Yet atheists always complain about the harassment churches cause by interfering with atheists daily lives.. Then they make fun of religious people and interfere with religious people's day.... Hypocrites.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong. I like being wrong, it means I learned something new.


Atheists are not complaining of religious folks poking fun at us, that's not what we mean by interfering in our lives. The interference comes in when religious dogma effects political policy: the banning of stem cell (and other promising scientific) research, threatening to teach our children ID or other such nonsense in public schools while downplaying evolution ( also biology, geology), churches and clergy not paying their fair share of the tax burden, having our own president discriminate against us stating that atheists shouldn't be considered patriotic or even Americans, never being able to hold public office, etc.. If it was simply a matter of name calling back and forth, no one would care. It is the injustices I mentioned (and many I did not) that atheists consider interference. The religious have their structures on every block in America, hold all of the political offices, and in many cases amass great wealth tax free, and are considered patriotic, good citizens. Atheists make fun (which amounts in most cases to simply pointing out the inconsistencies and irrationalities) of religion, and this is somehow interfering with their daily lives? Do you consider this an even playing field, and do you still consider atheists hypocrites? I hope you learned something new here...


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

> The religious have their structures on every block in America, hold all of the political offices, and in many cases amass great wealth tax free, and are considered patriotic, good citizens.


man, i wish i was wealthy like you say and so patriotic... since i am neither, does that make me an atheist? No, it does not and to say that that only affects atheists is wrong TD... I see the wrong in what you say and i do not support it one bit, but i am a believer and this injustice you speak of does not discriminate. 

My point being, why do atheists complain so much when the same things happen to poor believers too?


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> then, according to your logic, then why do you atheists keep accusing believers as being the same people that caused the inquisition or those retards you all see on tv and say, "oh, all believers are like that"!
> 
> c'mon, man, you quit your crying


Oh, I dont think that MOST believers are like that... But I do think it was believers who caused the.inquisition. Does that mean I think all christians today are like the inquisitors? No,not really.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 1, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Atheists are not complaining of religious folks poking fun at us, that's not what we mean by interfering in our lives. The interference comes in when religious dogma effects political policy: the banning of stem cell (and other promising scientific) research, threatening to teach our children ID or other such nonsense in public schools while downplaying evolution ( also biology, geology), churches and clergy not paying their fair share of the tax burden, having our own president discriminate against us stating that atheists shouldn't be considered patriotic or even Americans, never being able to hold public office, etc.. If it was simply a matter of name calling back and forth, no one would care. It is the injustices I mentioned (and many I did not) that atheists consider interference. The religious have their structures on every block in America, hold all of the political offices, and in many cases amass great wealth tax free, and are considered patriotic, good citizens. Atheists make fun (which amounts in most cases to simply pointing out the inconsistencies and irrationalities) of religion, and this is somehow interfering with their daily lives? Do you consider this an even playing field, and do you still consider atheists hypocrites? I hope you learned something new here...


Exactly. We dont care if you think we're dumb for being athiest, just dont force christian policy on us...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 1, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Exactly. We dont care if you think we're dumb for being athiest, just dont force christian policy on us...


...I thought indians wrote the basis of law.


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Lol, you're such a dick head. Close minded fool.


funnily, thats what the dude said that came to my door,wanting me to believe in the bible.  

but fine, take some stone age book seriously 

but, yes, im terribly sorry, most people really dont like people calling them stupid 

true or not 

though, actually , when i think about it, being called a close minded fool from such as he and you, is sorta, more of a compliment 

(very few circles where id be called closeminded  im savoring the rarity of it )


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> man, i wish i was wealthy like you say and so patriotic... since i am neither, does that make me an atheist? No, it does not and to say that that only affects atheists is wrong TD... I see the wrong in what you say and i do not support it one bit, but i am a believer and this injustice you speak of does not discriminate.
> 
> My point being, why do atheists complain so much when the same things happen to poor believers too?


It seems that we are both against religions' influence on and interference with public policy, Oly. I did not say it only affects atheists, it affects everyone but I don't see believers rallying against the church. That would be powerful, wouldn't it? A huge, organized group of believers against christianity's injustices would do more than we ever could. The majority of believers aren't the problem, but organized religion is. So, let's work on taking it down together...


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> So just cause you think its funny makes you better then them?
> 
> 
> You are an idiot!


better?

well..

i dont tell you, that you are going to hell, forever and ever, cause you dont believe in what i believe (i have no need to believe In the spiritual, for i have experience with such things (i didnt just rely on some book(i read the lot and many you probably have not heard of, then i experimented and thought about it)

im not knocking on your door, telling you are a fool for not fearing god.

id be rather pleased about you being a good person, but im not going to lay down the law for you.

my invisible friend in the sky (i have several actually )

is never gonna burn you nor am i going to threaten and bully you into accepting them.

probably if i told you of my experiences and beliefs, youd probably think i was even dumber or insane 

but im not gonna bother.

you can think and believe what you want and find out the truth on your own, i wont say anything unless you ask.

but thats in the privacy of your home

on the other hand, on a public forum such as this, where and when we are talking of such things

i will happily tell you what i think retarded and what i think not retarded.

prolly someone thinks what i think is retarded and in some cases they might be right.

does not really matter to me, ive made mistakes before and thought stupid things, then i just learned better.

and since im the only person thats going to be around for myself, all the time, id better make sure i am the best i can be  at least for myself.

what other think on that, does not matter, unless they are making a good point and

ive never seen a religious person, make a good point, not one that stood up to scrutiny.

and btw, ive never said that there isnt a god, or afterlife or spirits or whatnot

ive said

the idea of hell as punishment for sins is stupid, the idea of dictator god, is stupid.

and there are lots more stupid ideas in religion

but, ive never said it was all stupid, there are some good ideas among the debris

i just find taking the bible as a whole seriously, stupid.

specially when i bet you havent read much about the other religions or thoughts about spirituality.

not with an open mind  (and im not a follower of any religion)


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have always been against what these so called "men of God" preach... and the bullshit politicians have done cause of it, but i am still a believer... 

and trust me, i let my representatives and senators know what i think on a weekly basis and they usually have nothing good to say... just shoot down all my efforts for their support of MMJ.. fucking cunts....

what can be done to take them down? 





tyler.durden said:


> It seems that we are both against religions' influence on and interference with public policy, Oly. I did not say it only affects atheists, it affects everyone but I don't see believers rallying against the church. That would be powerful, wouldn't it? A huge, organized group of believers against christianity's injustices would do more than we ever could. The majority of believers aren't the problem, but organized religion is. So, let's work on taking it down together...


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> you mad bro?


Oh yes that message has FURY written all over it. Haha I'm a GRUMPasaures REX ROARRRRRRR.
lol your intelligence has shown once again. Congrats I'm sure mom is proud.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah, my mom is proud... i hope yours is too...

you think you some swag dude cause you went to war or something, you couldnt be more dumb then a brick

but enough of yourself, and let these people have a good discussion will you...

that is, if you aint mad bro!!!





suTraGrow said:


> Oh yes that message has FURY written all over it. Haha I'm a GRUMPasaures REX ROARRRRRRR.
> lol your intelligence has shown once again. Congrats I'm sure mom is proud.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> yeah, my mom is proud... i hope yours is too...
> 
> you think you some swag dude cause you went to war or something, you couldnt be more dumb then a brick
> 
> ...


My mom is extremely proud thank you.
Why ya yelling. Ya still mad bro . You should calm down and then well come talk like mature adults.
If you were gonna cry once again then why did you decide to quote my message. You're like a chick causing the first fault then putting blame on the other. Really sad to be honest with ya kiddo.
If leading marines in combat for months on end with out any great number of casualties makes me dumb as a brick, then so be it i must be one stupid asshole. Does that make you feel better now?
I'm sure it takes great intelligence sitting in front of the computer *thinking* you've accomplished anything in your life.


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

well, of course the idea of the religious, is that they are being good to you.

they are saving you from the hellfire (or at least from "ignorance")

and they went out there expecting persecution as the prophecies say

not ridicule  (prolly harder to face )


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

see, they think they are approaching from the Higher perspective, from the land of truth and all 

they think you are the inferior pagan/barbarian/atheist

that needs to be saved from their own folly 

you are the idiot (me too )

the closeminded fool loool 

see everyone likes to be right and on the winning team

and this is The winning team of all time (cant lose anymore than going to hell and win no more than going to heaven)

and frankly if they recant, they will look foolish  

and its not something they can face

along with the "terrible" uncertainty of atheism


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


you funny man, and no i aint mad, ever... sorry to hurt your feelings...

do you suffer from ptsd?

also, you like to instigate people into responding like you, then you criticize them for copying your stylee...

what a douche





suTraGrow said:


> My mom is extremely proud thank you.
> Why ya yelling. Ya still mad bro . You should calm down and then well come talk like mature adults.
> If you were gonna cry once again then why did you decide to quote my message. You're like a chick causing the first fault then putting blame on the other. Really sad to be honest with ya kiddo.
> If leading marines in combat for months on end with out any great number of casualties makes me dumb as a brick, then so be it i must be one stupid asshole. Does that make you feel better now?
> I'm sure it takes great intelligence sitting in front of the computer *thinking* you've accomplished anything in your life.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

who are you talking to dude?





sso said:


> see, they think they are approaching from the Higher perspective, from the land of truth and all
> 
> they think you are the inferior pagan/barbarian/atheist
> 
> ...


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

anyone that understands


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> 
> you funny man, and no i aint mad, ever... sorry to hurt your feelings...
> ...


 So your're really that bland and boring with nothing going for your self what so ever that, you have to go ahead and copy others style? How is that not the definition of being pathetic?
If you cant even live with your pathetic self why do you think anybody else would wanna listen to your crap? This really does explain lots. Take care now.
I'm happy i have the power and control over you to instigated you but you don't even know me bruh... creeper.


----------



## sso (Dec 1, 2011)

they say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, so thats not too bad


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Dec 1, 2011)

Thats because US Americans dont give a fuck about religion because we dont need something to make us feel better about death itself. We have accepted there cannot be death without life, everyone dies... heaven or beliefs are whatever you want to believe to make you happier before death... thats why so many old people end up more religious than previously...religions is made up. god is made up. the hebrew bible doesnt ever use the word god in it. it got translated to there being a god...


----------



## sniffer (Dec 1, 2011)

I am a God , and there shall not be any before me !!
I have existed from the morning of the world and I shall exist until the last star falls from the night. Although I have taken form ,
I am all men as I am no man and therefore I am a God


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Turn on the tv.... And you'll see many shows that make fun of religions.... Yet atheists always complain about the harassment churches cause by interfering with atheists daily lives.. Then they make fun of religious people and interfere with religious people's day.... Hypocrites.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong. I like being wrong, it means I learned something new.


We could use a lot more atheists in america to spread some more logic and common sense around, and if your noticing shows that mock religion its most likely because getting a show made, and aired on tv is difficult and its mostly above average IQ individuals who can make it, and above average individuals tend to be atheists. 
and if i had to guess i'd say you love of being wrong is most likely what lead you to religion in the first place


----------



## Lexam (Dec 1, 2011)

I didn't read all seven pages. I'm just going to respond to the original poster. 

The difference as I see it. You can make fun of anything you like; aids, fat people, other races, retarded kids doesn't matter. That is part of freedom of speech. But when you interfere in someone's life then you are infringing on their rights and that is wrong regardless of what religion you are portraying.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dude, you some low life washout son, and it seems you are just ranting cause that is what your life islike... Understandable bruh, i wont hurt your feelings next time.bruh...

Oh, and how many of your men died so you could make it bak to the states and be able to grow and.smoke all this weed?

Douche, you dont got any respect from me, you show respect to get it, and all you do is not respect anyone

Lame ass excuse





suTraGrow said:


> So your're really that bland and boring with nothing going for your self what so ever that, you have to go ahead and copy others style? How is that not the definition of being pathetic?
> If you cant even live with your pathetic self why do you think anybody else would wanna listen to your crap? This really does explain lots. Take care now.
> I'm happy i have the power and control over you to instigated you but you don't even know me bruh... creeper.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 1, 2011)

Atheism is a non-position. It is without content. There is no agenda involved in not being convinced of a claim. This is why atheists do not just 'rise up' and take control. Just as people who do not believe in bigfoot have no reason to rise up. Knowing someone is an atheist tells you only one single specific thing about a person; they are not convinced of God. Nothing else can be inferred from the atheistic stance. The majority of religious mockery I see on TV is done by other religions. About 90% of the US population believes in a biblical God. 

If you are truly interested in atheist demographic, the information is easy enough to find. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_atheism 



> &#8220;In fact, "atheism" is a term that should not even exist. No one ever needs to identify himself as a "non-astrologer" or a "non-alchemist." We do not have words for people who doubt that Elvis is still alive or that aliens have traversed the galaxy only to molest ranchers and their cattle. Atheism is nothing more than the noises reasonable people make in the presence of unjustified religious beliefs.&#8221;
> &#8213; Sam Harris


I tend to believe polls, studies and surveys when they all report the same information. Polls can be selective, studies can be flawed, and surveys can have too small of a sample group, but no matter the method big or small, the results always show atheism is not seen as an acceptable position. As reported on the daily show recently, Americans distrust atheists more than they do terrorists. Any politician, no matter if he has the brain of Stephen Hawking, the looks of Johnny Depp, and the charisma of Oprah, can not get anywhere near a seat of power unless he also believes in God. How much more evidence do you need than our own president, the leader of our nation and it's policies, declaring atheists non-citizens? This is not just disapproval, but outright prejudice. Throw in the polices of organizations like the boy scouts and you have blatant discrimination. 



> Sherman: Surely you recognize the equal citizenship and patriotism of Americans who are atheists?
> 
> Bush: No, I don't know that atheists should be considered as citizens, nor should they be considered patriots. This is one nation under God.


When pushed for an apology by American Athiests group, this was the response,



> As you are aware, the President is a religious man who neither supports atheism nor believes that atheism should be unnecessarily encouraged or supported by the government.


So not being convinced of God, is not to be encouraged by the government. Can we infer then that being convinced of God should be encouraged by the government? I think we can if we add in the sentiment that non believers are not citizens or patriots.

It's fine to believe something on faith IF you understand what that means. It means you are not allowed to debate your idea, because you can not support it. It means you are not allowed to use your ideas to influence any sort of social or public policy, because you have no justification. You certainly are not allowed to teach your ideas in any sort of authoritative context. You have the right to express your belief and then sit down and be quiet because your idea amounts to wild speculation. Speculation is not afforded certitude. When the idea of God acquires more support and evidence than the idea of leprechauns or the tooth fairy, you might then have something more to say.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 1, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> How about " religious soliciters will be tied up, brought to my basement, and forced to watch "religulous" similar to clockwork orange style"


Well that would be cruel and unusual.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Dude, you some low life washout son, and it seems you are just ranting cause that is what your life islike... Understandable bruh, i wont hurt your feelings next time.bruh...
> 
> Oh, and how many of your men died so you could make it bak to the states and be able to grow and.smoke all this weed?
> 
> ...


Same amount died so you as well have these freedoms.
Quit crying. Nobody care that you have NOTHING in life to be proud of.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

I didnt mean to hurt your feelings bro, you just dont treat anyone with respect and you.expect to be respected just cause you are a soldier? It dont work that way in my book





suTraGrow said:


> Same amount died so you as well have these freedoms.
> Quit crying. Nobody care that you have NOTHING in life to be proud of.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> I didnt mean to hurt your feelings bro, you just dont treat anyone with respect and you.expect to be respected just cause you are a soldier? It dont work that way in my book


 Hehe I'm confused are you a chick or just emotionally insecure? I answered your questions with tact, never demeanded respect from a puny individual like your self and better yet never expressed anything about anybody's feelings being hurt. 
LOL you have not done anything for anybody except be worthless and spend all day on the internet with no real friend. You're either a very pathetic older human being that has absolutely nothing in life that has any true value. 
Or some dumb ass kid that also has nothing to value. 
Why would i want any respect from either or?
I'm a Marine because i chose to get off my ass and go get some real life time experience. Not just sit on my ass and talk about doing it such as your self. i can guarantee you on my mothers grave i surely did not join to get respect from shit stains like your self that cant differentiate respect from simply just not being a bitch. You enjoy now.


----------



## Jack Harer (Dec 1, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I'm not owning the 'crying man' part of your post, I'm reply to the rest of it.
> 
> ...when was the time a person walked up to you, told you that you were a fckn idiot, gave you a bible - and walked on their 'merry' way?


In not so many words, every time I run across one when they are out "witnessing" to me.



olylifter420 said:


> then, according to your logic, then why do you atheists keep accusing believers as being the same people that caused the inquisition or those retards you all see on tv and say, "oh, all believers are like that"!
> 
> c'mon, man, you quit your crying



Because the fact remains that the Catholic church _is_ responsible for the inquisition, and is responsible for the persecution of anyone not conforming to their particular standards of morality. Most wars we ever fought have been fought for religious reasons. Most of all the inhumanity man has perpetrated on other men has been in the name of God. Not to say that all believers are that way, but the vast majority of the religious leaders would love nothing more than to make their religious dogma government policy, forcing their morality on those of us who chose not to accept it.

Any other questions???


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 1, 2011)

Jesus taught the Golden Rule and showed us the pathway to eternity in Heaven 
God does not want anyone to go to hell.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 1, 2011)

Jack Harer said:


> In not so many words, every time I run across one out "witnessing".


...I run across those people too. And, I get it. But I also give them an honest bit of my time. I did that once to try and see past their mandate. You know, on a more human level. They didn't like me for being catholic either. 

...you guys all think you have it so bad  Kidding man... Seriously though, it has to happen the same way (human) cellular messaging happens. It's a part of a smaller 'life', so to speak, acted out on a human stage. I just shrug about it. There'll be 4 types of people. They're one of them.


----------



## Jack Harer (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope you didn't misunderstand what I posted. I edited it to make it more concise. The ones who were witnessing called me "obtuse" becaused I didn't believe what they did.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 1, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Jesus taught the Golden Rule and showed us the pathway to eternity in Heaven
> God does not want anyone to go to hell.


The Golden Rule pre-dates Jesus. He gave us nothing new in terms of morality.


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Turn on the tv.... And you'll see many shows that make fun of religions.... Yet atheists always complain about the harassment churches cause by interfering with atheists daily lives.. Then they make fun of religious people and interfere with religious people's day.... Hypocrites.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong. I like being wrong, it means I learned something new.


I think if Christians stopped trying to tell every non Christian that they were going to hell, Christians might fare a little better in the long run. Honestly, most people who call themselves Christians are so far removed from the messages in the bible it is simply ridiculous. Ultimately it comes down to a group of people who love to have a way to condemn anyone that does not agree with them. I was raised Presbyterian, I have read the bible, and I got sick of seeing the way folks act outside of church and even within the church. 

I got smart when I was about 14 years old. I refused to go any more. Now, 20 some years later, my Dad is no longer with the Church, citing many of the things that have bugged me for a long time.

So much of the love is gone in organized religion. It is all about money and interpersonal judgement.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

[You mad bro?

Lol!

Yea, hands down you are tough!

Your world must be small, but hey, that dont mean you cant join the real adults in a useful discussion.





QUOTE=suTraGrow;6712040]Hehe I'm confused are you a chick or just emotionally insecure? I answered your questions with tact, never demeanded respect from a puny individual like your self and better yet never expressed anything about anybody's feelings being hurt. 
LOL you have not done anything for anybody except be worthless and spend all day on the internet with no real friend. You're either a very pathetic older human being that has absolutely nothing in life that has any true value. 
Or some dumb ass kid that also has nothing to value. 
Why would i want any respect from either or?
I'm a Marine because i chose to get off my ass and go get some real life time experience. Not just sit on my ass and talk about doing it such as your self. i can guarantee you on my mothers grave i surely did not join to get respect from shit stains like your self that cant differentiate respect from simply just not being a bitch. You enjoy now.[/QUOTE]


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> [You mad bro?
> 
> Lol!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Wow if you think the "real adults" are the people on here argueing if the tooth fairy exist or not. Rather then be out training on how to survive you are a bigger moron then i thought lol. Your pathetic you truly sincerely are.
Yes it takes great balls to write a post on how awesome you are. Much less cowardly then going to a foreign country where you got the entire city trying to kill ya. Something like 15,000 vs 115.
I will let you get back to you superior keyboard warrior training. Dont die accidentally while training because yes that does happen in the "real adult world".


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 1, 2011)

lol at this lot


----------



## Warped1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe this is appropriate. Oh and Hail sniffer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeSSwKffj9o


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 1, 2011)

> Wow if you think the "real adults" are the people on here argueing if the tooth fairy exist or not. Rather then be out training on how to survive you are a bigger moron then i thought lol. Your pathetic you truly sincerely are.
> Yes it takes great balls to write a post on how awesome you are. Much less cowardly then going to a foreign country where you got the entire city trying to kill ya. Something like 15,000 vs 115.
> I will let you get back to you superior keyboard warrior training. Dont die accidentally while training because yes that does happen in the "real adult world".


Let's be honest....we appreciate your service, but c'mon, man. The real world lies back home, during peaceful times. And anyone that talks as much as you do, probably was not in the shit anyway. Just sayin. I know plenty of people that have been in the shit (they do not call it the real world), and they do not talk so tough. They just know when it is time to kick some ass and save some friends and they are willing to put their lives on the line for that cause. Most of our wars have so very little to do with protecting our rights these days........it has more to do with a very whacked out foreign occupation, where you end up with shitty odds. Strange enough, our leaders (Bush and company, mainly) put you guys over there, risking valuable American lives for God knows what? Oil? Power? Operation Iraqi (chuckle inserted) Freedom? War on Terrorism? WOMD? There is no reason you can insert that makes it a good excuse to forfeit American lives.

So, soldier, we commend your service, but get off your high horse, and come back down to reality. Peacetime reality. 

I doubt you are scaring anyone, especially since this is the internet. So stop with the tough guy act. We do not act like that in the real world.[/QUOTE]

Not sure why it did not put the quote up to show the first part of the post was a quote from Sutragrow. I hope everyone can see the first part was not written by me....


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> They do that in school.


 you're rediculous, stop watching fox news.


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 1, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> Let's be honest....we appreciate your service, but c'mon, man. The real world lies back home, during peaceful times. And anyone that talks as much as you do, probably was not in the shit anyway. Just sayin. I know plenty of people that have been in the shit (they do not call it the real world), and they do not talk so tough. They just know when it is time to kick some ass and save some friends and they are willing to put their lives on the line for that cause. Most of our wars have so very little to do with protecting our rights these days........it has more to do with a very whacked out foreign occupation, where you end up with shitty odds. Strange enough, our leaders (Bush and company, mainly) put you guys over there, risking valuable American lives for God knows what? Oil? Power? Operation Iraqi (chuckle inserted) Freedom? War on Terrorism? WOMD? There is no reason you can insert that makes it a good excuse to forfeit American lives.
> 
> So, soldier, we commend your service, but get off your high horse, and come back down to reality. Peacetime reality.
> 
> I doubt you are scaring anyone, especially since this is the internet. So stop with the tough guy act. We do not act like that in the real world.


Not sure why it did not put the quote up to show the first part of the post was a quote from Sutragrow. I hope everyone can see the first part was not written by me....[/QUOTE]


You my friend are oblivious on what this debate was about. You read one post and judged it off that. Go away.
I was making a statement to his post comparing troops over seas to keyboard warriors... 
Go act cool else where this ain't the play ground.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yea bro, like you are the only one who knows how to survive, lol... You really show your stripes and thats cool. I dont care what you say man. You entrap people then you try to make yourself seem like some respectable and honorable person! Whatever bro, keep living in your world where you are a tough dude and thinks he is the only one who thinks can survive, lol...i wouldnt want to be around you in survival cause you seem like the type who thinks they know everything! 







suTraGrow said:


> Not sure why it did not put the quote up to show the first part of the post was a quote from Sutragrow. I hope everyone can see the first part was not written by me....



You my friend are oblivious on what this debate was about. You read one post and judged it off that. Go away.
I was making a statement to his post comparing troops over seas to keyboard warriors... 
Go act cool else where this ain't the play ground.[/QUOTE]


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Yea bro, like you are the only one who knows how to survive, lol... You really show your stripes and thats cool. I dont care what you say man. You entrap people then you try to make yourself seem like some respectable and honorable person! Whatever bro, keep living in your world where you are a tough dude and thinks he is the only one who thinks can survive, lol...i wouldnt want to be around you in survival cause you seem like the type who thinks they know everything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I never said that  Once again you're acting like a chick.
I wouldn't want a whiny little bitch like your self next to me as well in case of a survival situation.
Probably start praying. Waste everybody's time.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 1, 2011)

if you weren't skeptical about what you learned in school then you failed in the deepest way. if you were too skeptical, you probably learned too much to do well in the school environment.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!!



I never said that  Once again you're acting like a chick.
I wouldn't want a whiny little bitch like your self next to me as well in case of a survival situation.
Probably start praying. Waste everybody's time.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Turn on the tv.... And you'll see many shows that make fun of religions.... Yet atheists always complain about the harassment churches cause by interfering with atheists daily lives.. Then they make fun of religious people and interfere with religious people's day.... Hypocrites.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong. I like being wrong, it means I learned something new.


What shows make fun of religion in America? 

Religious people, specifically Christians, run the government. Perhaps if we had some scientific minded people, ya know, people who've decided trial and error is a better systematic way to get to the truth than "well shit, I think this so it must be true!" running the country, we wouldn't be where we're at today.

Yes, you're completely wrong.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 1, 2011)

olylifter, i think you are a dedicated troll. i dont think you believe what you say, not even discussing religion or spirituality, its the way you present the argument.


@ padawanbater2- family guy has alot of sketches making fun of religion. alot of it is out there, actually, anything on adult swim does..... ever see moral orel?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 1, 2011)

Seen just about every episode of Family Guy, agree, they mock religion every once in a while. IMPO, I think religion should be mocked. It's a kind of 'peaceful protest'. Defeating something with intellect beats yielding a sword any day of the week.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 1, 2011)

i think if there is ever a point in which religion becomes useful, i mean actually useful, the religious will look at it and call it another name, because of the stigma that "Religious" will give off.  i await the day this happens with glee and content patience. its an uphill battle but it would be humbling for christians to see what if feels like to have that "atheist" stigma stuck up on non-believers and skeptics. but if say christianity were to have the bible rewritten and made into a simple philosophy then it would be in the same league as say Buddhism or Jainism.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 2, 2011)

...I'd like to know why the general consensus on the religious is that they are non-scientific? I'm not talking politically, just in general. In my life, and it's surroundings, I see friends in school taking astrophysics (Ph.D), etc... That contradicts what is written here most of the time. I don't think that one of them stops at a point in their study and says "wait, I cannot go any further because my belief tells me not to.

*just citing a real life example.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 2, 2011)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> i think if there is ever a point in which religion becomes useful, i mean actually useful, the religious will look at it and call it another name, because of the stigma that "Religious" will give off.  i await the day this happens with glee and content patience. its an uphill battle but it would be humbling for christians to see what if feels like to have that "atheist" stigma stuck up on non-believers and skeptics. but if say christianity were to have the bible rewritten and made into a simple philosophy then it would be in the same league as say Buddhism or Jainism.


Christians could learn alot from buddhists about truth of living and how it is truly shared with others.But sadly enough christians tend to look at every other spiritual teaching as falacy and are already on a self defeating path of judgemental spirituality.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 2, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Jesus taught the Golden Rule and showed us the pathway to eternity in Heaven
> God does not want anyone to go to hell.


So why did he create hell?


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 2, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What shows make fun of religion in America?
> 
> Religious people, specifically Christians, run the government. Perhaps if we had some scientific minded people, ya know, people who've decided trial and error is a better systematic way to get to the truth than "well shit, I think this so it must be true!" running the country, we wouldn't be where we're at today.
> 
> Yes, you're completely wrong.


 I'm not completely wrong, you're wrong on saying that.

What shows make fun of religion? ha, watch television. moral orel, rising son, family guy, american dad, it's always sunny in phhiladelphia, many comics, the list can go on and on.

why don't the "scientific minded" people take over? Are they too weak?


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 2, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> You my friend are oblivious on what this debate was about. You read one post and judged it off that. Go away.
> I was making a statement to his post comparing troops over seas to keyboard warriors...
> Go act cool else where this ain't the play ground.


From your reaction, I am almost positive that I nailed it on the head. Like I said, you want to go calling people keyboard warriors, and you are one yourself. Laughable.

This is not the playground, and I am not going anywhere. And on the playground, you would not have a gun, toughguy. You would have to square up with people, man to man, instead of doing all the internet talking. 

Oh, well. I called you on some shit you wrote, and that was about it. Keep talking, tough guy.


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 2, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> I'm not completely wrong, you're wrong on saying that.
> 
> What shows make fun of religion? ha, watch television. moral orel, rising son, family guy, american dad, it's always sunny in phhiladelphia, many comics, the list can go on and on.
> 
> why don't the "scientific minded" people take over? Are they too weak?


The scientific people are taking over....the religious people have not figured it out yet, because they do not believe in science, lol. I find it funny when someone believes in a big bearded man in the clouds, and yet fails to recognize scientific research.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 2, 2011)

> olylifter, i think you are a dedicated troll. i dont think you believe what you say, not even discussing religion or spirituality, its the way you present the argument.


depends who i am discussing with... sorry..to hurt...your...atheist...feelings...

jk man... what is wrong with my argument? lets see, please breakdown for me sir?


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 2, 2011)

pad, you cant say that without a big face palm... man... there are plenty of shows that make fun of religion, even on the big media channels...

the thing is, i think since you are an atheist, you do not notice these subtle slurs or skits that are portrayed to make fun of religion... being an atheist, i think you are not on the look out so to speak for a religious parody if you will. 

i wish i ran the government, we would not be where we are today, you are right about that... pot would be legal under my reign and i would pardon all cannabis related arrests... as these individuals are normally non violent offenders and i would implement a federal death penalty for rapists and chomos... and i would enforce a 10 year prison term for repeat illegal immigrants.. 2nd term would be life in prison... see how many want to come over illegally now, lol...

but really, i have to agree with eye, that why is that most of you think believers are non scientific? I mean, we are some pretty smart lads mate... 





Padawanbater2 said:


> What shows make fun of religion in America?
> 
> Religious people, specifically Christians, run the government. Perhaps if we had some scientific minded people, ya know, people who've decided trial and error is a better systematic way to get to the truth than "well shit, I think this so it must be true!" running the country, we wouldn't be where we're at today.
> 
> Yes, you're completely wrong.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> pad, you cant say that without a big face palm... man... there are plenty of shows that make fun of religion, even on the big media channels...
> 
> the thing is, i think since you are an atheist, you do not notice these subtle slurs or skits that are portrayed to make fun of religion... being an atheist, i think you are not on the look out so to speak for a religious parody if you will.
> 
> ...


Well, the oppinion that believers dont believe in science, or that they chose whi,h parts to believe in stems from....well, ...religious people not believing in science. You do the same thing though with science as you do bad christians "well I dont believe.that so its not actually scientific....well, those christians who dad bad stuff arent really christians because christians dont do bad stuff" circular reasoning. Shall we list scientific things that religion stands against orstood against? Evolution, stem cell research, medical marijuana, cloning technology, CARBON DATING, climate change, in the past, the heliocentric universe, the telescope, air travel, the.morning after pill...christianity has a loooong history of being a discouragement to science...i dont think that can be effectively counter argued....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 2, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Well, the oppinion that believers dont believe in science, or that they chose whi,h parts to believe in stems from....well, ...religious people not believing in science. You do the same thing though with science as you do bad christians "well I dont believe.that so its not actually scientific....well, those christians who dad bad stuff arent really christians because christians dont do bad stuff" circular reasoning. Shall we list scientific things that religion stands against orstood against? Evolution, stem cell research, medical marijuana, cloning technology, CARBON DATING, climate change, in the past, the heliocentric universe, the telescope, air travel, the.morning after pill...christianity has a loooong history of being a discouragement to science...*i dont think that can be effectively counter argued....*


 ^ Christian much? 

...Philthy, can you please post something that shows where "in the now" believers are blind to science? This is something that I still don't understand. And when you say 'all believers' you include me and I feel I have a slightly more scientific ilk than you give credit for. If Christianity is such an anti-scientific force and can do whatever the hell it wants to, then why does, say, nasa even exist? You'd think the 'ole poperüny would have killed it by now.

...christianity is a solar religion - phallic. Telescopes?? Come on man, they're shooting sight like sperm!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ^ Christian much?
> 
> ...Philthy, can you please post something that shows where "in the now" believers are blind to science? This is something that I still don't understand. And when you say 'all believers' you include me and I feel I have a slightly more scientific ilk than you give credit for. If Christianity is such an anti-scientific force and can do whatever the hell it wants to, then why does, say, nasa even exist? You'd think the 'ole poperüny would have killed it by now.
> 
> ...christianity is a solar religion - phallic. Telescopes?? Come on man, they're shooting sight like sperm!


This might be difficult because if "believers" means "any and all believers", one is dealing with a set of people as diverse as ... well, most of humanity.
If I'm allowed to tweak this to "some believers", I have only to look at efforts to legislate teaching "alternative theories" to evolution, or sex/abortion legislation. In the USA, the engine for these aberrations is a particular sort of evangelical activist Protestant Christian. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 2, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> This might be difficult because if "believers" means "any and all believers", one is dealing with a set of people as diverse as ... well, most of humanity.
> If I'm allowed to tweak this to "some believers", I have only to look at efforts to legislate teaching "alternative theories" to evolution, or sex/abortion legislation. In the USA, the engine for these aberrations is a particular sort of evangelical activist Protestant Christian. cn


...thanks neer..er...cn  I know that particular agenda. As a catholic I face the 'heat' of the prodies, for certain. My neighbors' kids are mission types. They came back from near Malta, of all places  and said "bah, they're nationalist catholics", effectively saying 'they're blind'. Don't get me wrong, they're great people and I respect what they do. To a point, to be honest.

*in their tradition, they're schooled in their way. NON-SECULAR.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 2, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> This might be difficult because if "believers" means "any and all believers", one is dealing with a set of people as diverse as ... well, most of humanity.
> If I'm allowed to tweak this to "some believers", I have only to look at efforts to legislate teaching "alternative theories" to evolution, or sex/abortion legislation. In the USA, the engine for these aberrations is a particular sort of evangelical activist Protestant Christian. cn


Exactly. The extent to which christians can except the progression of science seems to depend on how pious a particular believer is to the bible. Many modern christians ignore most of the dogma in the bible, and are very good at compartmentalizing the rest from critical thought. They seem well able to apply critical thought/skepticism to most else in their lives, it's a neat trick. The closer a believer is to following the bible's actual teachings, the further they are from accepting the scientific method. I've observed that religion wants to be friends with science so badly, but it seems science wants to stay as far from religion as possible. I wonder why that is? Sam Harris speaks eloquently on this subject in this video:

[video=youtube;AH005Zi7nvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH005Zi7nvg[/video]


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ^ Christian much?
> 
> ...Philthy, can you please post something that shows where "in the now" believers are blind to science? This is something that I still don't understand. And when you say 'all believers' you include me and I feel I have a slightly more scientific ilk than you give credit for. If Christianity is such an anti-scientific force and can do whatever the hell it wants to, then why does, say, nasa even exist? You'd think the 'ole poperüny would have killed it by now.
> 
> ...christianity is a solar religion - phallic. Telescopes?? Come on man, they're shooting sight like sperm!


You are correct, not all ,hristiansdisbelieve in science, but I would say the majority pick and chose what.science they believe in. I gave a long list of current things christianity discourages the scientific resear,h of as well as current theories they(as a group, not all individuals) believe in. I also said christianity in the past, was against telescopes, if you check your history books you will see gallaleo threatened with excommunication and burning at the stake for his promotion of the telescop....by the pope.(im pretty sure the details are correct, If you find otherwise i'll bow to it in recognition of my imperfect memory.)


Heres a very current one, in his last published book, steven hawking (a pretty scientific guy....) Has come out with the staement that OUR UNIVERSE WAS NOT CREATED BUT THE EFFECT OF A CONTINUING GALACTIC PHENOMINON as well as contributory mathematical evidence of such.

So, if all of christianity had one voice, would they say either 1)we dont believe that or 2) his science is not sound?
Either way, science and religion walk incongrously much of the time.

How do you feel about carbon dating? And how do you feel about having the bible inherrantly argue against it(that the earth is only 6 and a half thousand years old. Is carbon dating unsound science too?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 2, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> You are correct, not all ,hristiansdisbelieve in science, but I would say the majority pick and chose what.science they believe in. I gave a long list of current things christianity discourages the scientific resear,h of as well as current theories they(as a group, not all individuals) believe in. I also said christianity in the past, was against telescopes, if you check your history books you will see gallaleo threatened with excommunication and burning at the stake for his promotion of the telescop....by the pope.(im pretty sure the details are correct, If you find otherwise i'll bow to it in recognition of my imperfect memory.)
> 
> 
> Heres a very current one, in his last published book, steven hawking (a pretty scientific guy....) Has come out with the staement that OUR UNIVERSE WAS NOT CREATED BUT THE EFFECT OF A CONTINUING GALACTIC PHENOMINON as well as contributory mathematical evidence of such.
> ...


...anything that can be researched should be&#8224;. And thanks, for not tearing this apart.

I agree totally that fundamentalists muddy the waters as opposed to clearing them. I do know about Galileo, and the church made clear apologies in that regard. I guess it's like us a bit - we're not shtting our pants anymore either. We grew up. The church grows up along side of people. It has to.

But I wonder how Hawkings' theory is different than '...has always existed'. This is the part of the debate that is touchy - there is no 'time' or ruler for time in the bible. And if genesis describes a man / woman's life, it has to be allegorical.

&#8224; within ethical reason


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...anything that can be researched should be&#8224;. And thanks, for not tearing this apart.
> 
> I agree totally that fundamentalists muddy the waters as opposed to clearing them. I do know about Galileo, and the church made clear apologies in that regard. I guess it's like us a bit - we're not shtting our pants anymore either. We grew up. The church grows up along side of people. It has to.
> 
> ...


I think we have found some agreement, and if you'll allow I would like to expand upon what you said...
You said fundementalists muddy the waters. That leads me to say that the fundementals of the religion muddy the waters of science. With that said we non beliwvers see chriatianity and science not being together, that there are inherrant disagreements in both idiologies.

And yes, the church has apologized to gallaleo, how long did that take? Untill the late 17oos? So for hundreds of years they opposed it, even through the rennaisance period. They apologized because they looked like fuckin fools for standing against the science...

And hawkings statement is vastly different from a foundational christian beliefe, that god directly created man in his own image ss well as everything that exists in six days. I wonder though how we measured days for the first two considering the sun wasnt created untill the third day....hmmm, very unscientific id say

And alegorical?how do you figure? thats not what the church says. The church says that the bible is word for word the litteral word of god, how does that factor in the alegory statement?

And the passage of time in the bible, while obviously not exact, is noted. The singular voice of the church maintains the 6500 year old world theory, this is due to the old testament chronicalling of generations and age (asop begot jsep, josep begot aman, aman begot hezzekaih, hezzekaih begot poop-n-scoop...etc. As well as the 900 some odd old methusela....


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

And i notice the rest of the christians arent chiming in to answer those previous questions or address the comments. Is the way to win to never admit defeat or is it to effectively counter the other? Are they all saying,"im not touching that one with a ten foot pole..."?


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 2, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> From your reaction, I am almost positive that I nailed it on the head. Like I said, you want to go calling people keyboard warriors, and you are one yourself. Laughable.
> 
> This is not the playground, and I am not going anywhere. And on the playground, you would not have a gun, toughguy. You would have to square up with people, man to man, instead of doing all the internet talking.
> 
> Oh, well. I called you on some shit you wrote, and that was about it. Keep talking, tough guy.


Haha yes thats why the we are also trained in hand to hand combat  You do know people run out of ammunition right? not everything is a rambo movie where 10 chain linked rounds last 90000 shots. Little fyi since you seem ignorant on the fact and for that fact everything else you seem to be talking about. 
Im sure you feel cool calling other people tough guys over the internet. Once again showing great characteristics of being a furious keyboard warrior. I can guarantee you it would be different in real life as you keep saying. You wouldn't be running your mouth for this long.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

Also, might I add that most non believers arent athiests. Most of us are agnostic. The difference lies in that an athiest believes there is no, nor has there ever been a god. An agnostic simply says"i dont know, I find no compelling evidence to believe in your god. There is a huge difference really, in fact....a whole god worth of difference.


----------



## rolly187 (Dec 2, 2011)

If "people of the book" (christian,jew,islam) are so opposed to science and are trying to stop it, then how do you account for all the break through that the muslims made in mathematics, astronomy, medical, ect. The idea of alcohol being a antiseptic came from an Islamic individual.
I only talk about these three religions because im familiar with those and they stem from the same basic ideas (to an extent).


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

rolly187 said:


> If "people of the book" (christian,jew,islam) are so opposed to science and are trying to stop it, then how do you account for all the break through that the muslims made in mathematics, astronomy, medical, ect. The idea of alcohol being a antiseptic came from an Islamic individual.
> I only talk about these three religions because im familiar with those and they stem from the same basic ideas (to an extent).


Nice try buddy. All these things that the ARABS did was pre-mohammed, befor 630 s. When looking pre and post mohammed you see an almost drop off in technology from the area. Furthermore, muslims dont use alcohol as an antiseptic unless unknowingly as the TOUCHING of alcohol is harram (forbidden) yes, those advances were made in the same area, but it certainly wasnt islam


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Religious dogma restricts funding for scientific breakthroughs. This is not my opinion, this is a fact. 

Real science doesn't get the funding it should because theists don't trust/believe/accept it anyway. They don't trust it because when they figure out reality says something other than what their book is telling them, it's reality (and the scientists) that must be wrong, not the book!

Shit like this would be funny if it wasn't so goddamn sad/embarrassing.

Europe, Canada, most other western nations look upon the US with bewilderment "how the hell could they believe that nonsense at such a cost?!", and I am with them in that sentiment.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## mindphuk (Dec 2, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Also, might I add that most non believers arent athiests. Most of us are agnostic. The difference lies in that an athiest believes there is no, nor has there ever been a god. An agnostic simply says"i dont know, I find no compelling evidence to believe in your god. There is a huge difference really, in fact....a whole god worth of difference.


This is incorrect and has been discussed in many threads previously. Non-believer and atheist are synonyms. Atheism simply means lack of theism. If you aren't a theist, you are by definition an atheist. The problem comes from self-identification. People that don't believe in astrology don't call themselves non-astrologers. Atheist is an accusatory term created by theists. Agnosticism is about a different ontological question, that of knowledge. Theism and atheism are about belief, hence why non-belief makes you an atheist. Agnosticism is about knowledge and what if anything is knowable. They are related but different. The popular 'atheist' authors Dawkins, Hitchens, Harris and Dennet all say the same thing you do, that the theistic claim that there is a deity is not compelling so they are on the side of skepticism, but none of them make the positive claim that there absolutely is no god.


----------



## rolly187 (Dec 2, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Nice try buddy. All these things that the ARABS did was pre-mohammed, befor 630 s. When looking pre and post mohammed you see an almost drop off in technology from the area. Furthermore, muslims dont use alcohol as an antiseptic unless unknowingly as the TOUCHING of alcohol is harram (forbidden) yes, those advances were made in the same area, but it certainly wasnt islam


"Al-Hazen 965 -1038 is the person who first found the relationship between light source, lens and resultant image. That is why called as "Al-Hazen Theorem". He also explained how an eye can see. He said that we can only see when light falls on that object and reflect back to our eyes."
So since Muhammad died in 632, and this "Al-Hazen guy" is before Muhammad? and before Islam? 

From wikipedia 
"Science in the medieval Islamic world, also known as Islamic science or Arabic science, is the science developed and practiced in the Islamic world during the Islamic Golden Age (c.750 CE - c.1258 CE). During this time, Indian, Iranian and especially Greek knowledge was translated into Arabic. These translations became a wellspring for scientific advances, by scientists from the Islamic civilization, during the Middle Ages."

Not all Muslims are ARABS you damn fool. 
The arabian peninsula consists of Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar, and the United Arab Emirates, Oman, Yemen, Saudi Arabia, and Bahrain. 
All these "arabs" are not even Islamic. 
Thanks for making yourself look....well....dumb

Also the Quran says nothing about forcing women to be confined to certain rooms in the home, nor does it require ALL women to be veiled. Muhammad didnt treat his wife as a dog like most Islamic men do in our era. He treated her (he was originally married to a single woman who owned the "company" he worked for) with respect and took her voice into consideration on many occasions. It was the Islamic Fundamentalists (which exist in every religion), such as the Taliban, that enforced these extreme laws and brought back the barbaric law system of the past.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 2, 2011)

sso said:


> no its not, its hard to be around religious people


 Only the ones who try to push it on you.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

rolly187 said:


> "Al-Hazen 965 -1038 is the person who first found the relationship between light source, lens and resultant image. That is why called as "Al-Hazen Theorem". He also explained how an eye can see. He said that we can only see when light falls on that object and reflect back to our eyes."
> So since Muhammad died in 632, and this "Al-Hazen guy" is before Muhammad? and before Islam?
> 
> From wikipedia
> ...


Ok, I stand corrected...by a few hundred years. Fair play.

However, of course all arabs arent muslims, but the stuff came from arabian civilizations, not all of whom were muslim. There is no need to call me a "damn fool" I may have some historical misconceptions, which when corrected I try to take graciously, and we may disagree on many points, but friend, I am no fool. And there is no need for such talk.

And sure, al koran doesnt say all women must wear jilbobs or burkas, and it doesnt say women must be confined to a room, but doesnt your "yellow book" as its called in indonesia? 

And yes, mohammed argued for womens rights. Didnt he take a 12 or 13 year old for a wife near his death? Doesnt that make him a pedophile?
(go ahead...get all steamy!)

And it sure didnt take long for his DIRECT disciples to write their own texts, start treating women like crap, and start a sunni shi'ite split that instigated 1300 years of bloodshed. (arguing about who was more right)


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> This is incorrect and has been discussed in many threads previously. Non-believer and atheist are synonyms. Atheism simply means lack of theism. If you aren't a theist, you are by definition an atheist. The problem comes from self-identification. People that don't believe in astrology don't call themselves non-astrologers. Atheist is an accusatory term created by theists. Agnosticism is about a different ontological question, that of knowledge. Theism and atheism are about belief, hence why non-belief makes you an atheist. Agnosticism is about knowledge and what if anything is knowable. They are related but different. The popular 'atheist' authors Dawkins, Hitchens, Harris and Dennet all say the same thing you do, that the theistic claim that there is a deity is not compelling so they are on the side of skepticism, but none of them make the positive claim that there absolutely is no god.


No...sorry dude. Even the dictionaries disagree with you. was this "agreement" you speak of agreed upon by those with said beliefs or by a bunch of christians. Athiest and agnostic are not synonyms, and I dont care if you get a whole fraternity of wrong people to agree with you, they ARE different.

Thats a pretty funny statement...if you arent a thiest you are an athiest. It makes sense in latin, sure,but in their practical applications....not the same

Its kind of like saying "if you arent straight, then your gay" it doesnt take into account peopel who are bi, in to animals, have no sexual desire, like to fuck inanimate objects, or a chrnic masterbator....people come in all shades of options


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Gonna have to agree with mindphuk on this one FF.


----------



## rolly187 (Dec 2, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Ok, I stand corrected...by a few hundred years. Fair play.
> 
> However, of course all arabs arent muslims, but the stuff came from arabian civilizations, not all of whom were muslim. There is no need to call me a "damn fool" I may have some historical misconceptions, which when corrected I try to take graciously, and we may disagree on many points, but friend, I am no fool. And there is no need for such talk.
> 
> ...


no disrespect ment bro, just get a little carried away when I speak, err i mean type. 
I know close to nothing about the indonesia yellow book, im studying for a history final that is over the muslim culture as we type, thats the only reason I saw fit to comment. 
Is the "yellow book" a islamic type text? 

I agree with you that its weird and creepy for anyone to have an attraction towards anyone that much younger, but I (most of you all as well) were raised with western cultural beliefs, so I cant really relate to those cultures that think of that as there "norm". 
I myself am Christian so MY book is the bible, so when you say YOUR "YELLOW BOOK", that leads me to believe that you think im muslim. 

Islam: A short history is a great book that explains islam for what it really is and not what american reporters make you believe on the news, but they twist a lot of things up about our country as well (weed being bad).

RED1966- Everyone has there own right to believe whatever they want, thats whats great about america. No one has the right tho to push any religion or belief(atheism) on anyone. Its weird that there are so many threads about how god is b/s things of that nature, but theres not too many about people with a faith in god talking down upon those who dont believe. But then again im kinda new to the site so I very well could be wrong. 
I have friends that dont believe in god, and its cool, i never pull a crusade on there ass and try to convert them.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Dec 2, 2011)

All I know is that I don't ever remember those blasted athiests knocking on my door with their suits on and trying to fuck with me at my home during the daytime on my day off when I'm trying to relax and attempting to shove their fucking atheist litterature down upon me ever , but I'll bet we all know who does shit like that .


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 2, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> No...sorry dude. Even the dictionaries disagree with you. was this "agreement" you speak of agreed upon by those with said beliefs or by a bunch of christians. Athiest and agnostic are not synonyms, and I dont care if you get a whole fraternity of wrong people to agree with you, they ARE different.


I never claimed atheist and agnostic are synonyms. Try re-reading. 


> Thats a pretty funny statement...if you arent a thiest you are an athiest. It makes sense in latin, sure,but in their practical applications....not the same


of course it works in the practical sense. If you not a theist you are an atheist. Atheism is lack of belief in a deity. It doesn't say why you lack belief, it could be because you are naive about the concept like a baby or maybe you are merely unconvinced of the theistic arguments. Either way, that fits the broadest definitions of atheism, even in most dictionaries, which, BTW, are the the arbiters of proper usage but merely reflect common use. 

Think about the word moral. The term for the absence of morality is amoral, not immoral just like the absence of theism is atheism. Immoral is negative morals and is a definite position. The closest we have for the term theism is anti-theistic. Atheist is not the same as anti-theist. You are describing the anti-theist when you discuss people that make a positive claim about the non-existence of a god. Very, very, very few people do this. They are a special subset of atheists. 


> Its kind of like saying "if you arent straight, then your gay" it doesnt take into account peopel who are bi, in to animals, have no sexual desire, like to fuck inanimate objects, or a chrnic masterbator....people come in all shades of options


No it's not. Being gay is a specific category. There is no word for not being straight but we can use the same linguistic trick and call them a-straightists. As you correctly point out, the mere label of a-straightism doesn't tell you much about the person, just like calling someone an atheist doesn't tell you what they DO believe. Atheism has always been an accusation made by a theist. As Sam Harris points out, "It is worth noting that no one ever need identify himself as a non-astrologer or a non-alchemist. Consequently, we do not have words for people who deny the validity of these pseudo-disciplines. Likewise, &#8220;atheism&#8221; is a term that should not even exist. Atheism is nothing more than the noises reasonable people make when in the presence of religious dogma."

Do you agree that you can have a belief without complete knowledge on a subject? That is the essence of agnosticism and atheism. Atheism is about personal belief, i.e. does the theistic argument convince you enough to _believe_ there is a god. If not, you are atheist. An agnostic is one that doesn't believe that the answer is knowable, so you can be a devout believer and still claim you are agnostic toward the question, "does god exist?" The vast majority of the modern atheists also make this distinction and most also are agnostic in this sense. Just watch some of the videos from The Atheist Experience or read Hitchens or Dawkins.


----------



## rolly187 (Dec 2, 2011)

Pat the stoner said:


> All I know is that I don't ever remember those blasted athiests knocking on my door with their suits on and trying to fuck with me at my home during the daytime on my day off when I'm trying to relax and attempting to shove their fucking atheist litterature down upon me ever , but I'll bet we all know who does shit like that .


ya i think its easy to see whos blowing it a little out of proportion tho as well. 
That ones that came to my house (which is absolutely annoying), left after I asked them to do so,(never told them about my thoughts or beliefs) while showing respect and not being rude in anyway or refusing to leave.

I think the whole idea of these crazy Christians yelling at you though the window or picketing outside your house because you have different ideas then them is a little old and out dated. I do understand how others could see the christian movement as a whole being a little forceful in America. but hey your American so you can choose to not let it effect you. Its just more open for you to view, not shoved down your throat.

Edit: whats wrong with them wearing suits? haha


----------



## Pat the stoner (Dec 2, 2011)

You know what we should all put on suits and go door to door with briefcases full of weed and just ask people to try it , maybe hand out some NORML literature a copy of High Times and some rolling papers , roach clips whatever just to show them (speaking personally) what saved me . If it wasn't for the weed I don't know what I would do but it definetly changed my life and I so do wish I could share it with so many people who might benefit by it .


i


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 2, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> The scientific people are taking over....the religious people have not figured it out yet, because they do not believe in science, lol. I find it funny when someone believes in a big bearded man in the clouds, and yet fails to recognize scientific research.


 Really? Religious people don't believe in science? Wow, you obviously don't know shit about religion (no offense).


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> I never claimed atheist and agnostic are synonyms. Try re-reading.
> of course it works in the practical sense. If you not a theist you are an atheist. Atheism is lack of belief in a deity. It doesn't say why you lack belief, it could be because you are naive about the concept like a baby or maybe you are merely unconvinced of the theistic arguments. Either way, that fits the broadest definitions of atheism, even in most dictionaries, which, BTW, are the the arbiters of proper usage but merely reflect common use.
> Think about the word moral. The term for the absence of morality is amoral, not immoral just like the absence of theism is atheism. Immoral is negative morals and is a definite position. The closest we have for the term theism is anti-theistic. Atheist is not the same as anti-theist. You are describing the anti-theist when you discuss people that make a positive claim about the non-existence of a god. Very, very, very few people do this. They are a special subset of atheists.
> No it's not. Being gay is a specific category. There is no word for not being straight but we can use the same linguistic trick and call them a-straightists. As you correctly point out, the mere label of a-straightism doesn't tell you much about the person, just like calling someone an atheist doesn't tell you what they DO believe. Atheism has always been an accusation made by a theist. As Sam Harris points out, "It is worth noting that no one ever need identify himself as a non-astrologer or a non-alchemist. Consequently, we do not have words for people who deny the validity of these pseudo-disciplines. Likewise, &#8220;atheism&#8221; is a term that should not even exist. Atheism is nothing more than the noises reasonable people make when in the presence of religious dogma."
> ...


I like you. You spin an intricately well worded and reasoned web, what you say has much validity. We do address the symantics of latin like I said (the prefix "a" meaning without) however given your argument the worth of the symantic differences would be too insognificant to argue over. Ill accent to your statement.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 2, 2011)

PrezDickie said:


> We could use a lot more atheists in america to spread some more logic and common sense around, and if your noticing shows that mock religion its most likely because getting a show made, and aired on tv is difficult and its mostly above average IQ individuals who can make it, and above average individuals tend to be atheists.
> and if i had to guess i'd say you love of being wrong is most likely what lead you to religion in the first place


 Yes, because you're way more intelligent then me lol. You obviously jumped the gun on saying I'm religious. You make a horrible image for atheists....


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 2, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Exactly. We dont care if you think we're dumb for being athiest, just dont force christian policy on us...


I would never forced my beliefs on anyone (if I had any).... But don't you think it's very rude for people to think of religious people as "stupid" and "retarded"?

And again, I don't think atheists are stupid.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 2, 2011)

sso said:


> funnily, thats what the dude said that came to my door,wanting me to believe in the bible.
> 
> but fine, take some stone age book seriously
> 
> ...


Well you're a dick head for sure, no doubt about that. Having beliefs doesn't make someone stupid....dumbass.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> I would never forced my beliefs on anyone (if I had any).... But don't you think it's very rude for people to think of religious people as "stupid" and "retarded"?
> 
> And again, I don't think atheists are stupid.


Oh, absolutely its rude...but in my oppinion also deserved. You may have never forced your beliefs directly, but (and no animosity intended) if your chriatian you contribute to the down your throat machinery by bringing "justification" to their cause. And sure, its rude...but again, if I said I believed in the boogeyman, you might think I was retarded.(not in the litteral sense)


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

rolly187 said:


> no disrespect ment bro, just get a little carried away when I speak, err i mean type.
> I know close to nothing about the indonesia yellow book, im studying for a history final that is over the muslim culture as we type, thats the only reason I saw fit to comment.
> Is the "yellow book" a islamic type text?
> 
> ...


Yes, the yellow book is a collection of.dogma left by the followers of muhammed, much like mathew, mark, luke, and john (the books) in the bible. They are others accounts and interpretations of jesus. The yellow book if I remember correctly is for women, a compilation of dogma and.rules for.women. I forget the other book, what they call it, but it is the source of all things muslim NOT addressed in the koran. Again, it is a compilation of dogma from muha km eds followers. (which really is a LOT) 
I have a fair understanding of islam, my muslim name is abduhl rachman, I had to "convert" from agnostic to muslim to both marry my wife and show respect to her parents. Neither of us are really muslim though. But I still have my koran and prayer mat

I thought you were muslim because of the deffensive poaition you took for islam, a misconception on my part.

Funny thing is, my middle name is martel from charles martel, a french general who stopped the moorish(islamic) invasion from spain into france and the rest of europe. The general who he fought against was abdul rachman(my "muslim" name) and its pure coincidence that the imam chose that name for me....kinda funny


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2011)

When you take a Muslim name, does it have to be of Arabic origin? Could it be, say, Biff? cn


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Well you're a dick head for sure, no doubt about that. Having beliefs doesn't make someone stupid....dumbass.


Man stealthy...youre a pretty rude person! You keep making direct insults at others... If you are correct your argument should be enough. Contribute something aside from name calling please or I.ll have to call you a turd-faced gorilla. Seriously...I'll do it!


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> When you take a Muslim name, does it have to be of Arabic origin? Could it be, say, Biff? cn


Hahahaha...yeah, it does. I was thinking Muhammed Ali....but I couldnt keep a straight enough face to propose it. Even more than taking an arabic based name, you have to speak in arabic while you covert...."Ash hadu allah bismilla, wa ash hadu muammed blah blah blahtur lao luuu" I dont remember it all. I had to do the whole song and dance which included learning to read arabic symbols. I got like half way through being able to read and just stopped.... I fealt I had proved enough by that point

My mother is a fundementalist christian, she wasnt very happy about my "conversion" hahahaha


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Hahahaha...yeah, it does. I was thinking Muhammed Ali....but I couldnt keep a straight enough face to propose it. Even more than taking an arabic based name, you have to speak in arabic while you covert...."Ash hadu allah bismilla, wa ash hadu muammed blah blah blahtur lao luuu" I dont remember it all. I had to do the whole song and dance which included learning to read arabic symbols. I got like half way through being able to read and just stopped.... I fealt I had proved enough by that point


Sounds remarkably like a bar-mitzvah! But don't TELL them that! ~grin~ cn


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 2, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds remarkably like a bar-mitzvah! But don't TELL them that! ~grin~ cn


Imagine that! Hahahaha...i met a woman in vietnam from israel, my wife.could read her writing and pronounce it correctly only because my wife.can read wite and speak arabic. The israeli woman could also read and speak the arabic my wife would write for her. Funniest, the.symbols are not identical, but similar enough that both could read and speak the others....yet the two religions hate eachother....i guess I can understand the hate part


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 2, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


...you realize that we will eventually see the pendulum making its journey to the netherworld...yes? There is not a single 'up' in history that hasn't met itself on the way 'down'.


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 2, 2011)

pooper said:


> i like to answer those knocks at the door but ass naked just to see their faces


I did this once to a couple of jehovas witnesses and asked them if they believed that jesus died for their sins. They just turned around and left without a word. Priceless.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 2, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> I think we have found some agreement, and if you'll allow I would like to expand upon what you said...
> You said fundementalists muddy the waters. That leads me to say that the fundementals of the religion muddy the waters of science. With that said we non beliwvers see chriatianity and science not being together, that there are inherrant disagreements in both idiologies.
> 
> And yes, the church has apologized to gallaleo, how long did that take? Untill the late 17oos? So for hundreds of years they opposed it, even through the rennaisance period. They apologized because they looked like fuckin fools for standing against the science...
> ...


...just got back from a great concert. Pretty high, happy really.  I hit 'like' before I left because of the civil tone. I hadn't read all of the post. There are parts we'll discuss


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 2, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Jesus taught the Golden Rule and showed us the pathway to eternity in Heaven
> God does not want anyone to go to hell.


Then why doesn't he just close hell down if he doesn't want anyone to go there ??


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 2, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> Then why doesn't he just close hell down if he doesn't want anyone to go there ??


...free will. Why create a universe without it? 

[video=youtube;6mEzgc_ne60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mEzgc_ne60[/video]

*lots of incorrect lyrics - just noticed.


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 3, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...free will. Why create a universe without it?
> 
> [video=youtube;6mEzgc_ne60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mEzgc_ne60[/video]
> 
> *lots of incorrect lyrics - just noticed.


Free will ? lol. Threats of eternal damnatioon = Free will ? Nothing but fairy tales. The Rush song is OK. I saw them do it live in the early eighties.


----------



## Metal n Weed (Dec 3, 2011)

Who is this God you speak of?


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 3, 2011)

Some celestial voice.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 3, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Oh, absolutely its rude...but in my oppinion also deserved. You may have never forced your beliefs directly, but (and no animosity intended) if your chriatian you contribute to the down your throat machinery by bringing "justification" to their cause. And sure, its rude...but again, if I said I believed in the boogeyman, you might think I was retarded.(not in the litteral sense)


Lets say I am a christian....You're saying that even though I do not shove my religion down peoples throat directly, I'm doing it indirectly? So because I don't stop the church from forcing religion on others, I am to be blamed and ridiculed (ridiculed by the inults others make towards religious followers)? If that's the case, then you're to be blamed as much as me. 


What I can understand is if you said religion is stupid to a bunch of bible thumpers that think you're an idiot for not believing. But it still isn't fair for the believers that keep to themselves and are still ridiculed and hated (yes hated....by a few...but still...) for their beliefs.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 3, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Man stealthy...youre a pretty rude person! You keep making direct insults at others... If you are correct your argument should be enough. Contribute something aside from name calling please or I.ll have to call you a turd-faced gorilla. Seriously...I'll do it!


Do it lol. Who have I insulted besides sso and sutragrow (they both initiated the insults BTW lol)? I'm not a rude guy. But when people are calling others stupid for their beliefs, you better bet your ass I'm jumping in.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Dec 3, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Lets say I am a christian....You're saying that even though I do not shove my religion down peoples throat directly, I'm doing it indirectly? So because I don't stop the church from forcing religion on others, I am to be blamed and ridiculed (ridiculed by the inults others make towards religious followers)? If that's the case, then you're to be blamed as much as me.
> 
> 
> What I can understand is if you said religion is stupid to a bunch of bible thumpers that think you're an idiot for not believing. But it still isn't fair for the believers that keep to themselves and are still ridiculed and hated (yes hated....by a few...but still...) for their beliefs.


 There are always people who hate - if you stand for something , those who stand for the opposite things will hate you , as well as those who stand for nothing . Me I just am tired of people pushing religeon on others . Whatever they believe is their own bussiness , but when it is obvious that someone is either uncomfortable or doesnt share the same belief some people want to not respect that persons right to believe what they wish and push it on them more . That is called oppression .


----------



## sso (Dec 3, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Do it lol. Who have I insulted besides sso and sutragrow (they both initiated the insults BTW lol)? I'm not a rude guy. But when people are calling others stupid for their beliefs, you better bet your ass I'm jumping in.


oh you never insulted me (had to think for a bit before i remembered what you were talking about )


its like the guy that came to my door preaching and accused me of being close minded dreamer of a fool  (he was more tactful though (probably because it was face to face )

i was bit flabbergasted for a moment or two, but then i just had to laugh 

from my point of view it was absurd to the point of hilarity.

so dont worry about having insulted me


----------



## Pat the stoner (Dec 3, 2011)

I dont think people hate others for their beliefs so much as how they act about them , such as totally being uncool and trying to force shit upon somebody . Why cant so many people just respect others rights not to be fucked with ? Is it cause they think they are christians and its ok to bash up on people who arent ? Certainly all christians dont do that . Anybody can be a fanatic though weho is never wrong and gets to fuck with anybody else , especially persons who arent saved . What happened to love thy brother as thyself . Oh does it only apply to some ? I forgot we have different standards for people who dont think like us , cause were special and better than everyone else . Now I get it . I really hate what religeon does to people its such a turn off.


----------



## sso (Dec 3, 2011)

i have issues with people that think i have to change according to their beliefs


and its really fucking annoying when they are retards following some iron age book (thats actually mostly copied from much older and Quite different texts)

being called idiot by such people though is hilarious.

though if they were in position of power and stuck there, id be running for the hills.


----------



## sso (Dec 3, 2011)

"ok, durr, we are all dolls created by god to play with, follow these rules or burn in hell and get beaten to death by us to get there and then give all or lots of money to our churchleader, its good for you to be poor."

its not quite exactly rocket science.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 3, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Lets say I am a christian....You're saying that even though I do not shove my religion down peoples throat directly, I'm doing it indirectly? So because I don't stop the church from forcing religion on others, I am to be blamed and ridiculed (ridiculed by the inults others make towards religious followers)? If that's the case, then you're to be blamed as much as me.
> 
> 
> What I can understand is if you said religion is stupid to a bunch of bible thumpers that think you're an idiot for not believing. But it still isn't fair for the believers that keep to themselves and are still ridiculed and hated (yes hated....by a few...but still...) for their beliefs.


First part ) yes.
Second part) fair? So now the.reilgious require fairness? No one as a group gets fairness. Is it fair that millions of people would LOOK at me amd think I'm going to hell? Is it fair that africa has been deprived of condoms in the.midst of the worst aids.virus o. Earth because the pope said you can go to hell for em? Is it fair that christianity has a massive hold on american politics while EVERY other religion fails to be represented? Fairness is irrelivant. Deserved is the question, is it deserved? And again, I say yes


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 3, 2011)

I think another issues is again, semantical. We say shove or push religion on others. Maybe to christians they think this means being aggressive, ridiculing you for not accepting, or being overly persistant. This rarely happens. what does happen is door to door stuff, pamphlet handing, pickiting and sign waving
Christians might say, "if I hand you a pamphlet or nock on your door im not SHOVEING christianity, im just advertising it!" I disagree. In my oppinion dont even approach me with it. Dont even try to talk to me about it uninvited.

Lets put it this way, if I came to a persons door with information on communism, something that I think is positive (a whole other discussion guys, please stay on task) almost anyone would say that I was being very rude, that its innapropriate. If I walked around the mall handing out pamphlets for communism, someone would beat my ass within an hour...for sure. People would say, "dont come preach it to me, keep it to yourself" or" communism is horrible and destroys cou.tries" I say the same about religion. 

Now... If I managed to get communist type laws passed, had teachers promote its IDIOLOGY in school, got people to wave signs on the corner and had people picketing.....i dont know...churches, people would deffinately say I was pushing communism down their throat, or at least pushing it on them. How is this any different from the.religious?


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 3, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Do it lol. Who have I insulted besides sso and sutragrow (they both initiated the insults BTW lol)? I'm not a rude guy. But when people are calling others stupid for their beliefs, you better bet your ass I'm jumping in.


Thats it stealthy! You fuckin poop faced gorilla!


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 3, 2011)

sso said:


> oh you never insulted me (had to think for a bit before i remembered what you were talking about )
> 
> 
> its like the guy that came to my door preaching and accused me of being close minded dreamer of a fool  (he was more tactful though (probably because it was face to face )
> ...


Why would I care at all about whether or not I insulted you?


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 3, 2011)

sso said:


> "ok, durr, we are all dolls created by god to play with, follow these rules or burn in hell and get beaten to death by us to get there and then give all or lots of money to our churchleader, its good for you to be poor."
> 
> its not quite exactly rocket science.


 What is the point of saying that? This thread isn't meant for bashing religion. How about you go make a thread to bash religion, then you can properly participate in the discussion.


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 3, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> First part ) yes.
> Second part) fair? So now the.reilgious require fairness? No one as a group gets fairness. Is it fair that millions of people would LOOK at me amd think I'm going to hell? Is it fair that africa has been deprived of condoms in the.midst of the worst aids.virus o. Earth because the pope said you can go to hell for em? Is it fair that christianity has a massive hold on american politics while EVERY other religion fails to be represented? Fairness is irrelivant. Deserved is the question, is it deserved? And again, I say yes


 Again, let's say I'm Christian. I keep to myself, do not support church (by giving money to them). Do I deserve the ridicule and hate?

But the pope deserves a huge fucking (falcon) punch in the face. I don't deserve the hate and ridicule, the pope and Christian politics deserve it. See what I'm saying?


----------



## rolly187 (Dec 3, 2011)

sso said:


> i have issues with people that think i have to change according to their beliefs
> 
> 
> and its really fucking annoying when they are retards following some iron age book (thats actually mostly copied from much older and Quite different texts)
> ...


2 things, A) America keeps religion and government separate, so weather we had a jew or a devil worshiper in office he would not and could not force his beliefs upon the country who elected him. But by all means, still run for the hills. preferably the one they made the movie about, you know, the ones with the eyes. 

B) you might want to go back to high school history class if you think ancient religious texts (jew,christian,islam) were created in the "iron age". The three main monotheistic religions (that means theres only one god) were pretty much created around basically the same time give or take a hundred years or so. Before that you had polytheistic religion (god of water, god of war, goddess of grass, ect) So what texts are you talking about when you say they were copied from. the Quran was not copied down from anywhere elce besides from the prophet muhammad's hand.

So since you seem so educated and cant stand these "retards" who have different beliefs from you, you should have no problem showing me and the rest of RIU were the Quran or the bible was copied down from other texts, Since as you know there was no single god religion before these.

Maybe im wrong and can learn something new from you, i highly doubt it tho, but ya never know.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 3, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Again, let's say I'm Christian. I keep to myself, do not support church (by giving money to them). Do I deserve the ridicule and hate?
> 
> But the pope deserves a huge fucking (falcon) punch in the face. I don't deserve the hate and ridicule, the pope and Christian politics deserve it. See what I'm saying?


 Of course I understand that. How about.... Nazi germany...i know its an extreme example, but it helps to show my point. What would you say to a nazi soldier who said "i never threw a jew in the fire, I never worked at a concentration camp. I worked in logistics, I never even saw battle!" Would it be rational to say he aided and brought conviction to the people who DID do those bad things?

Now, I dont say, and neither really are the others saying ,"stealthy, I hate you because you are ,hristian (whether you are or are not is irrelivant, this is a mere example). And when family guy cracks a joke on religion, it isnt saying "stealthy, this joke is at you" no, we are clowning on christians in general.
So when you say, do I deserve the ridicule and hate? I say, no one is ridiculing YOU or hating YOU, its at all christians in general. Now, you may FEEL ridiculed and hated, but thats all you....

Back to ze germans, after world war 2, and 1 for that matter, strict punishments were set on axis powers, their people included. Most of the people affected by this were simple citizens, yet theu brought fuel to the "machine" of nazi germany, they are not as heavily to blame as the one pulling the trigger, but without the citizens support they would be unable to function as an army, thus the citizens are also responsible
Back to the christians...if your "team" is fucked up, even if you arent, its part of your responsibility as a member of that team to mitigate negativity associated with said team. Do you follow my.drift?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 3, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Of course I understand that. How about.... Nazi germany...



...is it that time already??


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 3, 2011)

rolly187 said:


> 2 things, A) America keeps religion and government separate, so weather we had a jew or a devil worshiper in office he would not and could not force his beliefs upon the country who elected him. But by all means, still run for the hills. preferably the one they made the movie about, you know, the ones with the eyes.
> 
> B) you might want to go back to high school history class if you think ancient religious texts (jew,christian,islam) were created in the "iron age". The three main monotheistic religions (that means theres only one god) were pretty much created around basically the same time give or take a hundred years or so. Before that you had polytheistic religion (god of water, god of war, goddess of grass, ect) So what texts are you talking about when you say they were copied from. the Quran was not copied down from anywhere elce besides from the prophet muhammad's hand.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, your funny bro....so you really thin there is no religious influence in politics? Only because religion in politics is "illegal"? Well with that said I guess I will point out how there is no heroine in america...because you know...its illegal right?

Secondly, the texts do NOT come from within a few hundred years of eachother. The torah is more than a thousand years older than the bible, the bible contains the old testament (mostly the torah) and wasnt actually assembled from random letters into the bible untill the dark ages, there was a council that decided which books would be in the bible. The koran is more than just muhammeds words. Their prophets are the same from the bible and torah (abraham, isaac, moses, ismael etc, even jesus is considered a prophet in islam. Muhammed died in 632, the koran was compiled after. And it also has many of the same stories as the bible and torah...strange right?

So to set you straight, more than a few hundred years seperate the texts, and they are all three certainly li.ked together.

Also, there certainly were.montheistic religions befor those three, factually, without a doubt! Most of what you are saying is only substantiated by your feelings, not factual or historical information


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 3, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Hahaha, your funny bro....so you really thin there is no religious influence in politics? Only because religion in politics is "illegal"? Well with that said I guess I will point out how there is no heroine in america...because you know...its illegal right?
> 
> Secondly, the texts do NOT come from within a few hundred years of eachother. The torah is more than a thousand years older than the bible, the bible contains the old testament (mostly the torah) and wasnt actually assembled from random letters into the bible untill the dark ages, there was a council that decided which books would be in the bible. The koran is more than just muhammeds words. Their prophets are the same from the bible and torah (abraham, isaac, moses, ismael etc, even jesus is considered a prophet in islam. Muhammed died in 632, the koran was compiled after. And it also has many of the same stories as the bible and torah...strange right?
> 
> ...


Also, you learned about these religions in highschool history class? But I thought there was seperation between church and state....?


----------



## rolly187 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nazi-ism, If thats even a word, wasn't a religion, it was a political party. A better example would have been the Christian Crusades.

People only pick on religious people like jews and christians because they are the main ones who feel they need to speak out about how much that offended them. 
They dont get as much reaction out of bashing on atheists, so why bash em? People should take those things that people say on family guy and american dad and so on for what they are, just jokes. Now if someone got up on a national news station and was all serious and told me that if I have a certain belief that I was a F****** Idiot, then it would be different.


----------



## sso (Dec 3, 2011)

i see phil answered for me.







soo much we have to thank the middle eastern religions for


----------



## sso (Dec 3, 2011)

though to be fair

All religion sucks.

if you partake in one, you are a bit of a retard yes, shaved ape 

harsh of me to say?

not really, whats wrong with apes? (aside from shitflinging among other stupid stuff (bitch to live with sometimes, but funny guys sometimes and allright in small doses)


----------



## rolly187 (Dec 3, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Hahaha, your funny bro....so you really thin there is no religious influence in politics? Only because religion in politics is "illegal"? Well with that said I guess I will point out how there is no heroine in america...because you know...its illegal right?
> 
> Secondly, the texts do NOT come from within a few hundred years of eachother. The torah is more than a thousand years older than the bible, the bible contains the old testament (mostly the torah) and wasnt actually assembled from random letters into the bible untill the dark ages, there was a council that decided which books would be in the bible. The koran is more than just muhammeds words. Their prophets are the same from the bible and torah (abraham, isaac, moses, ismael etc, even jesus is considered a prophet in islam. Muhammed died in 632, the koran was compiled after. And it also has many of the same stories as the bible and torah...strange right?
> 
> ...


The torah was created around the Assyrian Empire? One of the first civilizations? i dont think so. try around 600 B.C.E good try tho. 
Yes religion has INFLUENCED politics but its not imbedded in them. And since its ILLEGAL as you said the people who elected him would have an issue and then most likely impeach him/take him out of office. We live in a democracy not a dictatorship. Theres no issue that I see with our government body having different religious views as long as it stays as there personal views. 

There all connected, as ive told you individually before, because there "people of the book". The islams were the last to receive there "prophet". so yes the quran had material from its "sister" religions. 

Will you please tell me some of the monotheism religions that came before these three? While you say what I have to say is substantiated by my own feelings, i feel that your is substantiated by the pine cone your sitting on.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 3, 2011)

sso said:


> i see phil answered for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...weird, just yesterday I was going to poll on handedness. Chirality.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 3, 2011)

rolly187 said:


> The torah was created around the Assyrian Empire? One of the first civilizations? i dont think so. try around 600 B.C.E good try tho.
> Yes religion has INFLUENCED politics but its not imbedded in them. And since its ILLEGAL as you said the people who elected him would have an issue and then most likely impeach him/take him out of office. We live in a democracy not a dictatorship. Theres no issue that I see with our government body having different religious views as long as it stays as there personal views.
> 
> There all connected, as ive told you individually before, because there "people of the book". The islams were the last to receive there "prophet". so yes the quran had material from its "sister" religions.
> ...


So if the torah was written around 6oo bce, then how does that not make it more than a thousand years older than the bible? I said bible, not pauls letters to pissant islands, I mean the bible itself (which was not written by jesus or his followers but accounts passed through witnesses, and word of mouth.)

Really, religion isnt embedded in politics? Take a look at your money bro, it doesnt say in phil we trust(which it should) whats the last words of the post 195(s pledge of allegiance? One nation under phil?(that would be helpful for my street cred...) Religion has embedded itself into politics in america at least

Democracy huh? What kind? Like the kind that voted in another man in 2000 than the one who became president? Yes, we are a democracy, but dont be ignorant to how undemocratic our buerocracy really is. More than half of americans want weed legal, more than 70 percent legal as medicine, but neither are legal...effective democracy!

If politics is so unembedded with religion, then what about every single president being a self professed christian (even if we know its bs) why was one of kennedies hardest things to overcome publicly was that he was catholic, not protestant? Why did we stop having prayer in congress introduction preceedings less than 20 years ago? Coooooomeon man...seriously. Theres no way you cant say religion isnt bedded in politics.

I have no need to list you the other monotheistic religions (generally discredited as cults) because obviously you have internet and thus google...it will take less time for you to simply open your eyes and look

And im not aitting on a pinecone...at least I am able to hold a conversation without making insults or rude remarks to others....i let my argument bring the fury, not rudeness


----------



## rolly187 (Dec 3, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> So if the torah was written around 6oo bce, then how does that not make it more than a thousand years older than the bible? I said bible, not pauls letters to pissant islands, I mean the bible itself (which was not written by jesus or his followers but accounts passed through witnesses, and word of mouth.)


I think you have mixed up your english a little, the bibles period for being written WAS over 1000 years. That means it was worked on, revised, re witten, added shit, ect for 1000 years. 

Genesis	Moses	? - 1445 B.C.
Exodus	Moses	1445 - 1405 B.C.
Leviticus	Moses	1405 B.C.
Numbers	Moses	1444 - 1405 B.C.
Deuteronomy	Moses	1405 B.C.
Joshua	Joshua	1404-1390 B.C.
Judges	Samuel	1374-1129 B.C.
Ruth	Samuel	1150? B.C.
First Samuel	Samuel	1043-1011 B.C.
Second Samuel	Ezra?	1011-1004 B.C.
First Kings	Jeremiah?	971-852 B.C.
Second Kings	Jeremiah?	852-587 B.C.
First Chronicles	Ezra?	450 - 425 B.C.
Second Chronicles	Ezra?	450 - 425 B.C.
Ezra	Ezra	538-520 B.C.
Nehemiah	Nehemiah	445 - 425 B.C.
Esther	Mordecai?	465 B.C.

So to say that the torah is 1000 years older then the bible is kind of like saying car tires are older then car engines. There apart of the same thing, and the car engine was re done more times then the tire. may not make sense to you but in my stoned mind it does. 

Christianity started out as a cult. 

When i say that religion isnt embedded in our american politics, i compare that to the Shi'a Sunni type of politice that will stop a court hearing to pray and stone a person in the same building.

When you look at it like that then no american politics isnt polluted by religion like it is elce were in the world. 
I mean i guess if your that type of annoying ignorant person who wants to complain about the creed on our money or maybe the type of useless soccer mom that wants to keep the pledge of allegiance out of schools, then I could understand why you would even bring that point up, but i figured since our government even lets us run websites like this you may see that there are bigger and more important things that our wrong with out country, more so then a set of words that you dont agree with on the back of the money that you pay your bills with. I get annoyed with people who live in america and act like it soooo bad and how they wish they could move our of the country and have so many "hippie" points of view on how the man is holding you down. I could careless if our country was all christians or all atheists, it does directly effect me and my beliefs. 

From left field: If I hear another black guy say that black people cant be rasist and that white people invented slavery im going to loose it! LEARN HISTORY-GO TO COLLEGE.
ROLLY187 FOR PREZ.


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 3, 2011)

rolly187 said:


> I think you have mixed up your english a little, the bibles period for being written WAS over 1000 years. That means it was worked on, revised, re witten, added shit, ect for 1000 years.
> 
> Genesis	Moses	? - 1445 B.C.
> Exodus	Moses	1445 - 1405 B.C.
> ...


Yes, and like I have repeatedly said, the BIBLE, NOT ITS BOOKS. Like you said, learn history, the bible wasnt the bible untill it was assembled in europe by letters that go back a ways. And btw, those first books you mention, they are from the torah...it belongs to them, not the bible...

And I went to college...i got flying marks, I am educated, and I do know some history. Do I sound like a garbage.man or something? Do I sound dumb for more than kust the reason that you disagree with me?

And good, so america isnt the WORST RELIGIOUS COUNTRY IN THE WORLD, that must mean we have nothing to improve upon...greeeeeat point. Since.we.arent iran, then we must be perfect right, no problems. And I have spent app 17% of my life living in third world.countries, dont think I am some unexperienced spoiled americanite


----------



## rolly187 (Dec 3, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Yes, and like I have repeatedly said, the BIBLE, NOT ITS BOOKS. Like you said, learn history, the bible wasnt the bible untill it was assembled in europe by letters that go back a ways. And btw, those first books you mention, they are from the torah...it belongs to them, not the bible...
> 
> And I went to college...i got flying marks, I am educated, and I do know some history. Do I sound like a garbage.man or something? Do I sound dumb for more than kust the reason that you disagree with me?
> 
> And good, so america isnt the WORST RELIGIOUS COUNTRY IN THE WORLD, that must mean we have nothing to improve upon...greeeeeat point. Since.we.arent iran, then we must be perfect right, no problems. And I have spent app 17% of my life living in third world.countries, dont think I am some unexperienced spoiled americanite


haha the college thing had nothing to do with you, thats why i put "From left field" infront of it so dont sweat that too much man. thats a great thing that you can calculate the exact percent of your life you lived over seas. Considering you dont know when your going to die. so thats not really a fair estimation. 

Since you couldnt understand my analogy, probably from too much education haha jk, like u said the first books are OF the torah, but that is not ALL of what the torah is. And it dosnt make it the bible just because it was written in english, it was the bible before it was translated. lets not be ignorant. The bible is its books. just becuase someone called it a name that I (an english speaking/european decent person) can read and understand, it still had the same information in it before it was put into english. 

So is a car not a car until its been painted??

honestly it seems that we can argue all damn day about it cause it seems to be a issue of people interpreting things differently. 
i want the win tho! SHOTGUN!


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 3, 2011)

rolly187 said:


> haha the college thing had nothing to do with you, thats why i put "From left field" infront of it so dont sweat that too much man. thats a great thing that you can calculate the exact percent of your life you lived over seas. Considering you dont know when your going to die. so thats not really a fair estimation.
> 
> Since you couldnt understand my analogy, probably from too much education haha jk, like u said the first books are OF the torah, but that is not ALL of what the torah is. And it dosnt make it the bible just because it was written in english, it was the bible before it was translated. lets not be ignorant. The bible is its books. just becuase someone called it a name that I (an english speaking/european decent person) can read and understand, it still had the same information in it before it was put into english.
> 
> ...


So youve forced.me to look it up and found a fault in my info, it wasnt until the 3oos that the bible became the bible, previously it was a collection of books. In tracing the origin of the Bible, one is led to AD 325, when Constantine the Great called the First Council of Nicaea, composed of 300 religious leaders. Three centuries after Jesus lived, this council was given the task of separating divinely inspired writings from those of questionable origin. The actual compilation of the Bible was an incredibly complicated project that involved churchmen of many varying beliefs, in an atmosphere of dissension, jealousy, intolerance, persecution and bigotry. At this time, the question of the divinity of Jesus had split the church into two factions. Constantine offered to make the little-known Christian sect the official state religion if the Christians would settle their differences. Apparently, he didn't particularly care what they believed in as long as they agreed upon a belief. By compiling a book of sacred writings, Constantine thought that the book would give authority to the new church.
Many books were left out of the bible(the gospel of judas for one), books were altered to assimilate to a more common theme(taking out references to reincarnation and adding variablea from the cult of mythra sp?)
As for the car which wasnt invented untill the 17oos, engines, wheels, suspension, seats, and oil were all utilized technologies long befor the.car was made. Could you say the.car was built when the last piece to the puzzle the.engine.was made? No. not untill it is all assembled is it a car. Similarly I see the bible.

However, it seems my years were off so I will admit delivering inaccurate information. I was shy a few hundred years....


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 3, 2011)

The bible is constantly being rewritten. They water it down every other year so it is easier to be a christian. Gotta keep tho$e dollar$ coming in somehow.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 4, 2011)

So whats up with being left handed?


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> The bible is constantly being rewritten. They water it down every other year so it is easier to be a christian. Gotta keep tho$e dollar$ coming in somehow.


Are you only ridiculing religion because of the money they make?

Like you said, "gotta keep those dollars coming in somehow". So why only ridicule them and not our government for promising so many things and then bullshiting us out of them just to make some profit? 

Everyone fucks people over, so why is it so bad for these so called "Christians" to do it?


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 4, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> So whats up with being left handed?


In medieval europe it was considered a sign of sin, or a sin itself. In muslim countries too, no using the left hand. I know in indonesia, left handed kids are forced to write with their right hand


----------



## Filthy Phil (Dec 4, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Are you only ridiculing religion because of the money they make?
> 
> Like you said, "gotta keep those dollars coming in somehow". So why only ridicule them and not our government for promising so many things and then bullshiting us out of them just to make some profit?
> 
> Everyone fucks people over, so why is it so bad for these so called "Christians" to do it?


I think its because the religious dont see themselves as ATM s yet we do... We see christianity of being a way to fleece people from their money

And im sure he knocks politicians too, we all do. But im glad were are finally comparing religious leaders with politicians


----------



## sso (Dec 4, 2011)

mock politicians?

nah, more interested in using them as toilets ("open wide bitch, receive my present, thata boy")

but i guess they are so full of shit allready that it would be rather redundant. maybe i could fit a shit or 2 more


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 4, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> So whats up with being left handed?


Look up the origin of the word, "sinister."


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 4, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Are you only ridiculing religion because of the money they make?
> 
> Like you said, "gotta keep those dollars coming in somehow". So why only ridicule them and not our government for promising so many things and then bullshiting us out of them just to make some profit?
> 
> Everyone fucks people over, so why is it so bad for these so called "Christians" to do it?


Are you serious ? Of course I will ridicule the govt. Those jackoff politicians and all of their backdoor deals and payoffs. Fuck them and the horses they rode in on. Now you know where I stand on that maybe you can explain to me why it is OK for these "so called christians" to "fuck people over" ?? Just because everyone else does it ?? Fuck them hypocrites too !!


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> Are you serious ? Of course I will ridicule the govt. Those jackoff politicians and all of their backdoor deals and payoffs. Fuck them and the horses they rode in on. Now you know where I stand on that maybe you can explain to me why it is OK for these "so called christians" to "fuck people over" ?? Just because everyone else does it ?? Fuck them hypocrites too !!


I'm glad you're fair, . As long as religious people are hated just like the rest of us scum, I'm happy with the world.


----------



## sso (Dec 5, 2011)

its not picking out any particular group.

just general asshole hating  (cause its unbearable living with such)


----------



## sso (Dec 5, 2011)

btw you could have your own personal shrine and shout halleluja every hour on the hour and i wouldnt care, but if you spent more than 5 minutes trying to convince me to do the same, even after ive said no, well, then that becomes intolerable (though id want soundproof walls if you did the halleluja thing and were my neighbor )


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 5, 2011)

sso said:


> btw you could have your own personal shrine and shout halleluja every hour on the hour and i wouldnt care, but if you spent more than 5 minutes trying to convince me to do the same, even after ive said no, well, then that becomes intolerable (though id want soundproof walls if you did the halleluja thing and were my neighbor )


So, Do you still think religious people are mentally challenged?


----------



## sso (Dec 5, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> So, Do you still think religious people are mentally challenged?


depends on how you define mentally challenged and from what viewpoint.

from the average viewpoint, the religious are just the average joe.

and personally id rather be around a nice mentally challenged person than a bad clever one.

but religion requires bit too much "turning off your brain" for me to consider it as anything more than santa for "grown ups"


and perhaps especially christianity "ok creations, you´ve been bad, so now im gonna send my only son for you to sacrifice and then everything will be ok, as long as you believe in him afterwards"

(kinda makes one go WTF? ...so killing a really nice guy? will make up for all the bad shit people do? and you made these rules? why?)


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2011)

sso said:


> but religion requires bit too much "turning off your brain" for me to consider it as anything more than santa for "grown ups"


...do you have any inclination as to why one needs to 'turn of the brain'? Also, any idea on how it is done?

Not easy.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 5, 2011)

i think he is talking about suicide... turn it off! lol




eye exaggerate said:


> ...do you have any inclination as to why one needs to 'turn of the brain'? Also, any idea on how it is done?
> 
> Not easy.


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 5, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> I'm glad you're fair, . As long as religious people are hated just like the rest of us scum, I'm happy with the world.


Well as long as you're happy, I'm happy.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> i think he is talking about suicide... turn it off! lol


You anticipated me, Oly ... I was gonna counter that it's DEAD easy. cn


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 5, 2011)

sso said:


> btw you could have your own personal shrine and shout halleluja every hour on the hour and i wouldnt care, but if you spent more than 5 minutes trying to convince me to do the same, even after ive said no, well, then that becomes intolerable (though id want soundproof walls if you did the halleluja thing and were my neighbor )


I have been threatening to start my own religion for years. If I do, would you care to join ? The tax breaks are gonna be awesome !


----------



## sso (Dec 5, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...do you have any inclination as to why one needs to 'turn of the brain'? Also, any idea on how it is done?
> 
> Not easy.



its easy, "god moves in mysterious ways"

"he´s too big and wondrous for us to understand"

"it will all make sense one day in heaven"


along with not answering questions like

allknowing dude, creates beings and tells them not to eat some fruit he places Right in the middle of the garden
and then allows some snake access to the garden (all knowing remember) 
and then punishes them all for not listening to him.


and the stories dont make sense in many other ways.
example

the jews, actually See The Ocean Being Parted, food just appearing from thin air, some dude tapping a rock in the name of god and they see many wondrous other things
and yet.
moses is gone 2 days and immediately the people lose faith in this god and start worshipping a golden calf they made in half a day (musta looked like shit)
that kinda does not make sense.
plus the fact that god kills alot of them for this (or moses pleaded with him to spare them, i forget..(the allknowing, allloving allforgiving being, had to be pleaded with to be nice.

...im rather of the opinion that this is made up bullshit by "priests" (rabbi´s) made in the sole purpose of controlling gullible and superstitious people.
stories and legends that grew, mostly because the "rabble" was more or less illiterate and so easily manipulated thus.

the bible as a whole, does not fit, the god of the old testament comes out as a 3 year old egomaniac with way too much power.
and in the new testament, jesus refers way too much to the old testament to be taken serious.

particularily because many of the finer truths in the bible are really too similar to buddhism (be nice to one another and all that)
while the rest smacks of judaism and other middleeastern religions.

christmas for example is a solely pagan tradition, the festival of the light (a celebration of the "death" and "rebirth" of the light)
and much about the jesus legend is similar to the corngod (every year he dies and is reborn in the spring (Easter is a celebration of this.. (the bunny is a fertility symbol))

so basically christianity is a hopscotch mixmatch of many religions.
and its fairly obvious its a tailor made religion to control the masses.
an "inspired" creation of the last roman emperor and the first pope 

who claimed he had a dream of his soldiers winning a battle under a flag with a cross (knowing his soldiers were mostly christian which he was not till he "had that dream")
and somehow charismatically made them forget jesus preached nonviolence and forgiveness (Even died for it)

and thats how it all began.

it even had rebirth as part of the plan. (because it was a really popular belief at the time)

but then they really got obsessed with control (because they had gained so much), and made it illegal to read latin for anyone but nobles and priests (  guess why )

and then reincarnation was written out and heaven and hell put into its place and then began the bloodbath that lasted centuries and that still in some ways continues today..


----------



## stealthman08 (Dec 5, 2011)

No need to write a novel sso, .


----------



## sso (Dec 5, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> No need to write a novel sso, .


well, the main answer to that question, was in 4 lines, the rest is "optional"


----------



## sso (Dec 5, 2011)

and thats written in 5 minutes and im just barely tapping into this 

not sure if i want to spend the time to condense it all into some easy catchphrases


----------



## sso (Dec 5, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> I have been threatening to start my own religion for years. If I do, would you care to join ? The tax breaks are gonna be awesome !


as long as i dont have to do anything (including paying anything)

and we are of the understanding that this is solely for taxbreaks  (quietly though )

The religion of do what you want, what the fuck do i care, if you are wise, you are good and if not then you are an idiot and on your way to become wise (it is inevitable)

we might want to work on that line though


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 5, 2011)

sso said:


> as long as i dont have to do anything (including paying anything)
> 
> and we are of the understanding that this is solely for taxbreaks  (quietly though )
> 
> ...


You may have to check the BBQ once in a while if I have to piss and get us some more beers out of the fridge. 
The rest is pretty agreeable though.


----------



## sso (Dec 5, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> You may have to check the BBQ once in a while if I have to piss and get us some more beers out of the fridge.
> The rest is pretty agreeable though.


well, you can have most of the beer, but the bbq sounds a treat  (hehehe 3feet snow outside)

but i insist we create at least a small cloud of ganja smoke before, during and after the bbq


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 5, 2011)

sso said:


> well, you can have most of the beer, but the bbq sounds a treat  (hehehe 3feet snow outside)
> 
> but i insist we create at least a small cloud of ganja smoke before, during and after the bbq


Sounds good to me. How about one of those incense burners that the catholics wave around filled with hash ? This would insure the cloud would remain during periods of refilling the bowl.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Turn on the tv.... And you'll see many shows that make fun of religions.... Yet atheists always complain about the harassment churches cause by interfering with atheists daily lives.. Then they make fun of religious people and interfere with religious people's day.... Hypocrites.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong. I like being wrong, it means I learned something new.


It always depends on the person.

There are tons of asshole atheists, but tons of asshole christians.

When did we start viewing people as to what they believe in? I always thought weed smokers accepted everyone?

Hi, my name is Tom and I am a person.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 15, 2011)

Most of America distrusts atheists as much as rapists...




> *Abstract*Recent polls indicate that atheists are among the least liked people in areas with religious majorities (i.e., in most of the world). The sociofunctional approach to prejudice, combined with a cultural evolutionary theory of religion's effects on cooperation, suggest that anti-atheist prejudice is particularly motivated by distrust. Consistent with this theoretical framework, a broad sample of American adults revealed that distrust characterized anti-atheist prejudice but not anti-gay prejudice (Study 1). In subsequent studies, distrust of atheists generalized even to participants from more liberal, secular populations. A description of a criminally untrustworthy individual was seen as *comparably representative of atheists and rapists* but not representative of Christians, Muslims, Jewish people, feminists, or homosexuals (Studies 2&#8211;4). In addition, results were consistent with the hypothesis that the relationship between belief in God and atheist distrust was fully mediated by the belief that people behave better if they feel that God is watching them (Study 4). In implicit measures, participants strongly associated atheists with distrust, and belief in God was more strongly associated with implicit distrust of atheists than with implicit dislike of atheists (Study 5). Finally, atheists were systematically socially excluded only in high-trust domains; belief in God, but not authoritarianism, predicted this discriminatory decision-making against atheists in high trust domains (Study 6). These 6 studies are the first to systematically explore the social psychological underpinnings of anti-atheist prejudice, and converge to indicate the centrality of distrust in this phenomenon.
> 
> ​​


http://psycnet.apa.org/index.cfm?fa=buy.optionToBuy&id=2011-25187-001

Most Americans would not vote for an atheist politician.



> A March, 2007 survey done by Newsweek shows that 62% of people would refuse to vote for any candidate admitting to being an atheist. Republicans were, predictably, the most bigoted at 78%, followed by Democrats at 60% and independents at 45%.





> In 2003, the Pew Research Center conducted a poll on "religion and public life" which asked people about their attitudes towards a variety of groups, including atheists. People's opinions of atheists break down:
> 
> Very Favorable: 7%
> Mostly Favorable: 27%
> ...


http://atheism.about.com/od/atheistbigotryprejudice/a/AtheistSurveys.htm


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 15, 2011)

lol i like that, hi im Zaehet and im a good person with good morals. patience and kindness are my most prominent virtues. my beliefs are my own, as i have always been apt to say that our denominations should be a private thing... that way we can talk about cool ideas about metaphysics without them interfearing with what we supposedly "know" lol. 

for example, try going up to a christian and talk to them about the many different ways the universe might have been created, it wont happen...they already know! hahaha!


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 15, 2011)

what about the universe do you not know? please, if you ask, we can discuss





Zaehet Strife said:


> lol i like that, hi im Zaehet and im a good person with good morals. patience and kindness are my most prominent virtues. my beliefs are my own, as i have always been apt to say that our denominations should be a private thing... that way we can talk about cool ideas about metaphysics without them interfearing with what we supposedly "know" lol.
> 
> for example, try going up to a christian and talk to them about the many different ways the universe might have been created, it wont happen...they already know! hahaha!


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 15, 2011)

I've worked with, am friends with, and have relatives who are atheists. Some of the most moral, ethical, responsible people I know. At least they aren't claiming a moral standard that they never seem to follow or adhere to unless it's lucrative in some way.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 15, 2011)

i dont get it!!!!

i got a cousin who is atheist and he is one of the stupidest smartest persons i know... 



Carne Seca said:


> I've worked with, am friends with, and have relatives who are atheists. Some of the most moral, ethical, responsible people I know. At least they aren't claiming a moral standard that they never seem to follow or adhere to unless it's lucrative in some way.


----------



## BA142 (Dec 16, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> i dont get it!!!!
> 
> i got a cousin who is atheist and he is one of the stupidest smartest persons i know...


Hey dumbfuck, just because you have the IQ of a 4 year old kid with down syndrome doesn't mean that you can talk like one!

You "got" a cousin who is one of the "stupidest" "smartest" persons you know...? Honestly you sound like a 2 year from Alabama.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 16, 2011)

What was the point of that exactly?

Sit down and think about why you posted that. What were you hoping to accomplish?


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 17, 2011)

wow, are you a real person or are you some 12 year old that is mad at the world cause you got a small pecker?

if you had a brain inside your cranium, you know, the hollow space where your brain goes? anyways child, if you had something between your ears, you would understand the dichotomy in that statement, which you clearly have not. I give you praise for jumping the gun so fast and insightfully making yourself look like a jackass amongst your peers...

let me "dumb it down for you" so the child can have a better understanding... You see, when i said "the smartest dumbest person i know" is because he is as dumb as a brick, but has a full academic scholarship to one of the most prestigious, 
prestigious |pre&#712;stij&#601;s; -&#712;st&#275;-|adjectiveinspiring respect and admiration; having high status _: a prestigious academic post
_
Universities in the US... a

again, you make yourself an easy target and it seems you have no trouble displaying your stupidity and age... 

with people like you and tsh and zs, i do not care to be correct or anything that a good discussion should entail. with the likes of pad and mindphuk who are atheists, i enjoy the discussions we have and i can agree with a lot of what they say, but with idiots like you, it is just too funny




BA142 said:


> Hey dumbfuck, just because you have the IQ of a 4 year old kid with down syndrome doesn't mean that you can talk like one!
> 
> You "got" a cousin who is one of the "stupidest" "smartest" persons you know...? Honestly you sound like a 2 year from Alabama.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I dont think he thinks before he posts... he did the same thing on another thread, clearly very intent on demonstrating to the board how close minded he is...








Padawanbater2 said:


> What was the point of that exactly?
> 
> Sit down and think about why you posted that. What were you hoping to accomplish?


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Dec 21, 2011)

This pretty much explains religion. Pay attention, you might learn something. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJSfdN68AsI


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 21, 2011)

im sure there are more people who think they know things they only really think they know... if that makes any sense.

hence, more theists than atheist.


----------



## thechemist310 (Dec 21, 2011)

stealthman08 said:


> Lol, you're such a dick head. Close minded fool.


Really? And believing in an old version of aesops fables is open minded?

My wife and I went on a one year hard study of many religions. Even the documentaries we watched that were pro-religion proved to us over and over that it's a huge scam. What's after death is the only thing people will never be able to definitely prove until they do it. Sheep NEED something to believe in so they don't have to believe that their shitty life is all there ever will be.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 21, 2011)

It goes deeper than the comfort crutch of death to many, I'd argue most, theists though. Yes, that's a part of it, but it's not the only part. Facing death is tough, oblivion is even tougher. 

You can't make yourself believe something, deep down, inside, to secure a feeling of comfort, no matter how hard you try. It would be like trying to hide something from yourself, or play chess against yourself. So there's gotta be something more than that.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 21, 2011)

it is hard to satisfy the needs of people with differing views... I just do not understand why atheists require more then what one single person finds satisfying for them... Do you not believe in free will?

People make these decisions, albeit those who are not inundated with mass religion or televangelists because there was no external influence from anyone, just their willingness to see what the other side is like... Some accept the God they sought while others do not, it is all apart of how this world functions... 

The process of acceptance is sometimes the hardest for many, i believe if this acceptance that people will be different then yourself is accepted, the world would be much better... 





Padawanbater2 said:


> It goes deeper than the comfort crutch of death to many, I'd argue most, theists though. Yes, that's a part of it, but it's not the only part. Facing death is tough, oblivion is even tougher.
> 
> You can't make yourself believe something, deep down, inside, to secure a feeling of comfort, no matter how hard you try. It would be like trying to hide something from yourself, or play chess against yourself. So there's gotta be something more than that.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 22, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You can't make yourself believe something, deep down, inside, to secure a feeling of comfort, no matter how hard you try. It would be like trying to hide something from yourself, or play chess against yourself. So there's gotta be something more than that.


...religion describes comfort as a level of consciousness. A person has to be able to bring that down to earth, so to speak. It's known as christic energy, and also as 'the comforter'.


----------



## Doer (Dec 22, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...religion describes comfort as a level of consciousness. A person has to be able to bring that down to earth, so to speak. It's known as christic energy, and also as 'the comforter'.



Yes, and it's known the world over as plain and simple joy. The problem I think is several fold. 

- Joy is not from an external stimuli, we can persue happiness, but Joy will retreat if persued externally.

- any organized religion is an earthly insitution of power, like a labor union. But, in the present conotation, it exists and wisely so, imo, to bring order and a sense of belonging to a family and extends to community.

- the instituion of power was necessary to protect the flock, but power corrupts. Dogma rears up and the right-fights begin. 

- the God-man that was just talking about his experience has his words twisted for power.

- the God-man emminates a powerful personal presence. Joy (called Darshan in the Indus culture)

- the God-man conducts an Initiation, laying on of hands, or some such.

- we can only talk about him when he's gone. A Religion springs up with promises, not from the God-man, but from his acolytes.

Yet, in this world of paired oposites, up/down, left/right, back/forth, love/hate, postitive/negitive, hope/dispair... the entire list...what is the opposite of Joy,
and what is the opposite of Now?

Joy is Now and Now is Joy. Get some!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 22, 2011)

Doer said:


> Joy is not from an external stimuli, we can persue happiness, but Joy will retreat if persued externally.





Something like a vessel, fill it up with one or the other. There's also a certain 'shyness' implied with one toward the other. (imo)


----------

